# Nintendo Console is Dieing



## DanE (Mar 3, 2011)

In the past the Nintedo could compete with the PS2 and Xbox with the Gamecube, but lets be honest they got left behind.

The Wii kinda sucks and most of the games are for little children.  I think Nintendo doesn't care about consoles anymore and they are focusing on the Handheld DS.  So I don't expect another console coming from Nintendo.


----------



## DedValve (Mar 3, 2011)

Enter the troll.
COMMENCE THE FLAME WAR.
So on and so forth.


----------



## DanE (Mar 3, 2011)

Im no troll im being truthful, the Wii rarely comes out with good games and is now been replace with the Playstation Move.


----------



## blackbird (Mar 3, 2011)

notsureifserious.jpg

 Nintendo is laughing all the way to the bank, seeing how Wii has sold almost as many units as PS3 and 360 combined, while it's 3:1 on the NDS-PSP scale. () 

Miyamoto & Co. are the last ones I'd worry about tbh.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 3, 2011)

Well the Wii was a massive success, so things won't be reversing themselves. They'll definitely be releasing new consoles but they'll be moving in the same direction as they've gone with the Wii, it would be absolutely daft not to. 

Just don't blindly buy their hardware if you don't like it, I certainly won't be.


----------



## DanE (Mar 3, 2011)

Of course they are making money, is kid friendly but is a lazy console, just in for the money how shameful.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 3, 2011)

gaming perspective: wii sucks dick and is fail

Mainstream perspective: omgosh wii yay lets go bowling harhar


----------



## Velocity (Mar 3, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> Im no troll im being truthful, the Wii rarely comes out with good games and is now been replace with the Playstation Move.



Sure the Wii doesn't have many great third party games, but the first party support can hold its own against anything on the PS3 or 360. Plus there's the fact that Nintendo made motion gaming so popular that Sony and Microsoft jumped on the bandwagon as soon as possible and neither have achieved anywhere near as much, even with their substantially larger budgets.


----------



## Krory (Mar 3, 2011)

December 2010 Sales:

_Hardware
Nintendo DS – 2.5 Million
Wii – 2.36 million
Xbox 360 – 1.86 million
PS3 – 1.21 million_



Nintendo Wii leads main consoles with 85.2 million. Followed by XBox 360 with 51.9 million. Sony Playstation 3 brings up the rear, very closely, with 47.9 million.

Nintendo DS (which includes all incarnations) runs 145.5 million. Sony PSP has 66.3 million.

No actual SALES figures on Playstation Move yet - Sony said they sold 4.1 million in the first two months, but they later admitted this meant they sold to stores. Not customers. Comparison sake, Microsoft shipped 8 million Kinects in it's first two months. Actually sold, to customers, one million in it's first ten days.

This week _alone_ Wii sold 164,078 units worldwide (only about 40,000 behind PS3 and XBox 360 for the week). About five months since all these new-fangled motion controllers (three or so for the Kinect) and Wii is still selling fairly high. Not as high as PS3 or 360. But dying? Hardly.

Now go away, troll.


----------



## DanE (Mar 3, 2011)

Lyra said:


> Sure the Wii doesn't have many great third party games, but the first party support can hold its own against anything on the PS3 or 360. Plus there's the fact that Nintendo made motion gaming so popular that Sony and Microsoft jumped on the bandwagon as soon as possible and neither have achieved anywhere near as much, even with their substantially larger budgets.



Have you ever use a Playstation Move Controller, thing is many times more responsive and accurate than Wii Mote Plus.  If Playstation wanted to do a game similar to a Wii game but with the playstation move it would own any other wii game at their own game.



Garrus said:


> December 2010 Sales:
> 
> _Hardware
> Nintendo DS ? 2.5 Million
> ...



Dude I have a little cousin, all he buys is shitty games just because it has Mario(not the good ones) or Sonic in it or is based on Movies. I know where the sales are coming from and is not good games.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 3, 2011)

theres more mainstream people or normal people then pure gamers, so they're more successful then ever before, accept it, and hope their next console isnt trash


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 3, 2011)

> Nintendo Console is Dieing


Good.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 3, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> Have you ever use a Playstation Move Controller, thing is many times more responsive and accurate than Wii Mote Plus.  If Playstation wanted to do a game similar to a Wii game but with the playstation move it would own any other wii game at their own game.



The Playstation Move was created a little less than four years later than the Wiimote, with a much larger budget to boot. The WiimotePlus, however, works exactly as well as the Playstation Move, looks far less ugly and is far cheaper to buy (the Move is ?50 with the nunchuk ripoff, whereas the WiimotePlus + nunchuk is ?38).

And the Wii actually uses the Wiimote properly, with every game created with the Wiimote in mind. The most you can hope for with the Move is motion control tacked on, like it is in RE5 Gold Edition and Killzone 3.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 3, 2011)

Lyra said:


> The Playstation Move was created a little less than four years later than the Wiimote, with a much larger budget to boot. The WiimotePlus, however, works exactly as well as the Playstation Move, looks far less ugly and is far cheaper to buy (the Move is ?50 with the nunchuk ripoff, whereas the WiimotePlus + nunchuk is ?38).
> 
> And the Wii actually uses the Wiimote properly, with every game created with the Wiimote in mind. The most you can hope for with the Move is motion control tacked on, like it is in RE5 Gold Edition and Killzone 3.



              .


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Mar 3, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> Have you ever use a Playstation Move Controller, *thing is many times more responsive and accurate than Wii Mote Plus.*  If Playstation wanted to do a game similar to a Wii game but with the playstation move it would own any other wii game at their own game.




*Never used the PS Move, but I seriously doubt this. The Wii is made from the ground up for motion sensing. *


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 3, 2011)

Listen, I agree that Wii's library doesn't really hold a candle against PS3 and Xbox 360 but it still has a lot of stellar titles and while it's not your average gamer's system of choice, a lot of Nintendo's first party games make it worth owning and casual gamers love it. Wii's motion controls might be outdated now but that doesn't change the fact that Nintendo is the one who came up with the innovation and people are very much looking forward to new console by them. I sold my Wii because it didn't have enough good games back in the day but I still think it's a good console and it has a lot of more games now so I might get it again later if Xenoblade and The Last Story are released outside Japan.



> Dude I have a little cousin, all he buys is shitty games just because it has Mario(not the good ones) or Sonic in it or is based on Movies. I know where the sales are coming from and is not good games.


DOESN'T MATTER. You said Nintendo won't make another console. They will.


----------



## DanE (Mar 3, 2011)

Lyra said:


> The Playstation Move was created a little less than four years later than the Wiimote, with a much larger budget to boot. The WiimotePlus, however, *works exactly as well as the Playstation Move*, looks far less ugly and is far cheaper to buy (the Move is ?50 with the nunchuk ripoff, whereas the WiimotePlus + nunchuk is ?38).
> 
> And the Wii actually uses the Wiimote properly, with every game created with the Wiimote in mind. The most you can hope for with the Move is motion control tacked on, like it is in RE5 Gold Edition and Killzone 3.



Yes you haven't used a Playstation Move. 

Also the Playstation move is an accessory that can be use if you want to not that you have to like the Wii.



Pimp of Pimps said:


> *Never used the PS Move, but I seriously doubt this. The Wii is made from the ground up for motion sensing. *



Ive had both, and the most responsive is the move theres no noticeable delay whatsoever in such a way that Sports Champions game Boche or something is very very precise



DragonSlayer said:


> Listen, I agree that Wii's library doesn't really hold a candle against PS3 and Xbox 360 but it still has a lot of stellar titles and while it's not your average gamer's system of choice, a lot of Nintendo's first party games make it worth owning and casual gamers love it. Wii's motion controls might be outdated now but that doesn't change the fact that Nintendo is the one who came up with the innovation and people are very much looking forward to new console by them. I sold my Wii because it didn't have enough good games back in the day but I still think it's a good console and it has a lot of more games now so I might get it again later if Xenoblade and The Last Story are released outside Japan.
> 
> 
> DOESN'T MATTER. You said Nintendo won't make another console. They will.



What are they gonna do? Keep with motion gaming or try to catch up with the PS3 or Xbox 360


----------



## Velocity (Mar 3, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> Yes you haven't used a Playstation Move.



I have, but then again I was never the kind of person who sat there counting polygons, pixels, frames and things like that. I just play video games and, for all I noticed, the WiiMotePlus and the Playstation Move are pretty much identical in what they respond to.



> Also the Playstation move is an accessory that can be use if you want to not that you have to like the Wii.



And that is precisely why the Wiimote is better. Nintendo hit a goldmine with motion gaming, just like they hit a goldmine with touchscreen gaming. Haven't you noticed how every handheld device now uses a touchscreen while every home console uses motion sensing? It's just history repeating itself - Nintendo innovates, everyone else copies. Nintendo is going nowhere because the video game market would go nowhere without them. Simply put, the day Nintendo kicks the bucket is the day the video game market does as well.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 3, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> What are they gonna do? Keep with motion gaming or try to catch up with the PS3 or Xbox 360


Who knows. Maybe both? Maybe they'll come up with some new ideas. Time will tell, I don't see new consoles coming in another 2 years at least.



> Simply put, the day Nintendo kicks the bucket is the day the video game market does as well.


Now this is just not true.


----------



## DanE (Mar 3, 2011)

Lyra said:


> And that is precisely why the Wiimote is better. Nintendo hit a goldmine with motion gaming, just like they hit a goldmine with touchscreen gaming. Haven't you noticed how every handheld device now uses a touchscreen while every home console uses motion sensing? It's just history repeating itself - Nintendo innovates, everyone else copies. Nintendo is going nowhere because the video game market would go nowhere without them. Simply put, the day Nintendo kicks the bucket is the day the video game market does as well.



What? touchscreen already existed before the DS and Motion sensing was invented by the EyeToy in 2003 started developing in 1999 and even before there was some other simpler motion sensing in arcades


----------



## Gunners (Mar 3, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> Of course they are making money, is kid friendly but is a lazy console, *just in for the money how shameful.*



How it is shameful. Purpose of a business is to make money. There money is dependant on making people happy, why are they shameful for taking the root that satisfies the most people?


----------



## Velocity (Mar 3, 2011)

DragonSlayer said:


> Now this is just not true.



Are you sure? Look at the state of the video game industry as it is right now. The PS3 is just a more powerful PS2 and the 360 is just a more powerful Xbox. Sony's idea of adding innovation to the NGP is to add a bagillion gimmicks like a touchscreen on the front and back of the screen and 3G internet. The market is saturated with FPS games that you'd be forgiven for thinking were only programmable with shades of brown and grey.

You seem to forget that it was Nintendo that brought the video game market back to life in 1983. Everyone else had effectively abandoned it. You think Sony and Microsoft will fight to keep the market alive? Or that they would innovate with their consoles, create new ways to play games, rather than simply adding more processors and calling it a day?

Without Nintendo, gaming will become stale and the current state of the PS3 and 360 is proof of what happens to the market when Nintendo doesn't take active participation in the "console war". Without Nintendo, the market is pretty much screwed.



Spiderman said:


> What? touchscreen already existed before the  DS and Motion sensing was invented by the EyeToy in 2003 started  developing in 1999 and even before there was some other simpler motion  sensing in arcades



Touchscreens used for gaming did not exist before the DS, however, and the EyeToy is more of a precursor for Kinect than the Wii.


----------



## Krory (Mar 3, 2011)

It's cute to see that nobody even realized that Nintendo doesn't even _need a console_. Their handhelds sell as much, if not more, than the regular consoles.

People gobble it up faster than the latest Apple product.


----------



## DanE (Mar 3, 2011)

Gunners said:


> How it is shameful. Purpose of a business is to make money. There money is dependant on making people happy, why are they shameful for taking the root that satisfies the most people?



Shameful how the abandoned people who have followed Nintendo for a long time trusting they where a good gaming company interested in gaming itself, for the love of easy money


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 3, 2011)

Wii games do not appeal to me for the most part. Wii is dead to me. Obviously it's not financially deceased, but that's beside the point.

DS, on the other hand, still has some shining exemplars of gaming.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 3, 2011)

Garrus said:


> People gobble it up faster than the latest Apple product.



Oh you. 



CrazyMoronX said:


> Wii games do not appeal to me for the most part. Wii is dead to me. Obviously it's not financially deceased, but that's beside the point.
> 
> DS, on the other hand, still has some shining exemplars of gaming.



Now this is something I can't disagree with.


----------



## Mihael (Mar 3, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> Shameful how the abandoned people who have followed Nintendo for a long time trusting they where a good gaming company interested in gaming itself, for the love of easy money



Sorry but this is just too much 

With one of the best games these generation (SMG2) and things like Donkey Kong Country Returns just to name a few, I can't take you seriously.

fail troll is fail


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 3, 2011)

Games on the Wii suck.

Nintendo makes a lot of money by selling the Wii.

Basically the two points that will be made.


----------



## DanE (Mar 3, 2011)

Lyra said:


> Touchscreens used for gaming did not exist before the DS, however, and the EyeToy is more of a precursor for Kinect than the Wii.



You said every handheld device not every handheld gaming device(2 only) not the same

No, motion sensing is motion sensing no matter how is received is still sensing a motion through a device.



Mihael said:


> Sorry but this is just too much
> 
> With one of the best games these generation (SMG2) and things like Donkey Kong Country Returns just to name a few, I can't take you seriously.
> 
> fail troll is fail



No troll here, thats the very minority of the games on Wii.

Also stop talking about the DS I never mention it, Im talking about the Wii Fail


----------



## Ultimania (Mar 3, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> In the past the Nintedo could compete with the PS2 and Xbox with the Gamecube, but lets be honest they got left behind.
> 
> The Wii kinda sucks and most of the games are for little children.  I think Nintendo doesn't care about consoles anymore and they are focusing on the Handheld DS.  So I don't expect another console coming from Nintendo.





Just wanted to drop in and say your post is full of bullshit. I will tell you why.

First off, Nintendo was not doing well at all with the Gamecube, they were losing money and both Sony and Microsoft were kicking their asses to kingdom come.

Second, Nintendo is releasing the DS's sucessor which is the 3DS in North America and Europe THIS month, and Nintendo said they are already making plans for the Wii's successor. So, your bullshit about Nintendo not releasing another console just went down the crapper.

Third, the Wii DOES have good games and is not just a kid's system. Super Mario Galaxy 1 and 2, New Super Mario Bros. Wii, Metroid: Other M, Donkey Kong Country Returns, Kirby's Epic Yarn, and Mario Kart Wii are just a few of the awesome games on the Wii. Also, a game does not need to be rated T to M to be a good game, contrary to what you think.

Fourth, you had not mentioned the Wii's Virtual Console [the very reason I bought my Wii in the first place].

Fifth, Nintendo is making so much money it is going out of their asses. None of their consoles or hanhelds is going to die anytime soon [except for the DS].

So in closing, you are a crybaby.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 3, 2011)

Game.com had touch screen and came out way before the DS did. Apple also had a touch screen hand held before.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 3, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> You said every handheld device not every handheld gaming device(2 only) not the same



The DS popularised touchscreens for gaming, that's what I meant, and the iPhone was directly "inspired" by that - which in turn caused the entire mobile phone market to become dependant on touchscreens.



> No, motion sensing is motion sensing no matter how is received is still sensing a motion through a device.



There's a significant difference between a camera tracking your movements and a device in your hand tracking movements.


----------



## DanE (Mar 3, 2011)

Ultimania said:


> Just wanted to drop in and say your post is full of bullshit. I will tell you why.
> 
> First off, Nintendo was not doing well at all with the Gamecube, they were losing money and both Sony and Microsoft were kicking their asses to kingdom come.
> 
> ...



1. Gamecube was cool unlike the Wii, so stfu.

2.Not talking about the DS.

3.That has been the only cool bunch that has been for the Wii the Veterans, no new characters where created on the Wii. Ps3 and Xbox is always creating cool characters, Wii just keeps stuck in the past. 

4.Yes I haven't mention it.

5.Yes and Toys sales are going down, coincidence? I don't think so. 

So in closing gtfo


----------



## Mihael (Mar 3, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> No troll here, thats the very minority of the games on Wii.
> 
> Also stop talking about the DS I never mention it, Im talking about the Wii Fail



the fuck ? I never talked about the DS. Anyways you just seem like a troll or a 360/PS3 fanboy just cause there are not games you like doesn't mean there aren't good games. Those I mentioned are only examples of great games on the console, just stop it you sound like a mayor troll.


----------



## DanE (Mar 3, 2011)

Mihael said:


> the fuck ? I never talked about the DS. Anyways you just seem like a troll or a 360/PS3 fanboy just cause there are not games you like doesn't mean there aren't good games. Those I mentioned are only examples of great games on the console, just stop it you sound like a mayor troll.



Dude wtf Im not a troll just listen I had the Wii for like 3 years and It didn't impressed me, then I sold it to buy a PS3 and it was a lot more times better so much variety.

Also the DS stuff wasnt for you it was for everyone.


----------



## DedValve (Mar 3, 2011)

Garrus said:


> It's cute to see that nobody even realized that Nintendo doesn't even _need a console_. Their handhelds sell as much, if not more, than the regular consoles.
> 
> People gobble it up faster than the latest Apple product.



And just like apple they have several revisions of the same thing!

Well at least they wait a year rather than release a new variation every 5 months.

Nintendo has the sales and the games to boot, unless Super Mario Galaxy, Galaxy 2, Kirbys Epic Yarn,  DK Country Returns, Legend of Zelda TP, New Super Mario Bros., Super Smash bros Brawl, Super paper mario, Metroid Prime 3 and Mario kart.

For more 3rd party games you have

Call of duty, 007 (haven't played this one), Madhouse, Monster hunter Tri, Epic Mickey, No more heroes, Muramasa Demons Blade, Tatsunoku vs Capcom, Dead Space Extraction, Resident Evil Umbrella Chronicles, and the conduit.

Yup, Wii has no games alright, and this is coming from someone who loves his 360 to death. I sold my wii for it in fact, not to say I don't regret that decision, but damn do I miss playing super smash brothers, and would kill for DKC returns.  Only thing you can say is that compared to it's first party titles, the wii is lacking a bit in the third party, even then it still has some good ones.

You may not like the wii and I respect that, but saying it's dying is incredibly stupid.


----------



## DanE (Mar 3, 2011)

DedValve said:


> And just like apple they have several revisions of the same thing!
> 
> Well at least they wait a year rather than release a new variation every 5 months.
> 
> ...



Most of those games are trying to imitate PS3/Xbox 360 games


----------



## Velocity (Mar 3, 2011)

DedValve said:


> And just like apple they have several revisions of the same thing!



To be fair, Sony did the same thing with the PSP. There are four different PSPs, just like there are four different DSs. At least Nintendo gave them all a different name, rather than just model numbers. 



Spiderman said:


> Most of those games are trying to imitate PS3/Xbox 360 games



The catalogues of both the PS3 and Xbox 360 are built on imitations and rip-offs, so what're you going on about?

...Although, MvC3 is an imitation of TvC and neither the PS3 or 360 have anything quite like Muramasa or Super Smash Bros. Brawl...


----------



## DanE (Mar 3, 2011)

Lyra said:


> The catalogues of both the PS3 and Xbox 360 are built on imitations and rip-offs, so what're you going on about?



What are you trying to say?


----------



## Castiel (Mar 3, 2011)

I thank you OP for such a good laugh

I'll take my leave now


----------



## Furious George (Mar 3, 2011)

On the contrary, this thread has gotten over 40 responses in a little more then an hour in a sub-forum that doesn't move all that fast.... I'd say he has been a very *successful *troll.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 3, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> What are you trying to say?



It used to be that standing out of the crowd was what got you great sales, but these days it's how much your game rips off the competition.


----------



## DedValve (Mar 3, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> Most of those games are trying to imitate PS3/Xbox 360 games



Most of these games? What are you smoking sir because I want some!

Almost ALL of the games I mentioned bar CoD are made for the wii and are completely original.  Tell me if you find Murumasa or No more heroes (before it was PORTED) or on rail shooters or fighters as the ones the wii had.

And the CoD games where just weaker versions of their cousins, other than the obvious graphics change it was pretty much the same, so no, they are not trying to "imitate" anything.

Stop acting like a tool.


----------



## DanE (Mar 3, 2011)

Whats the problem with similar games, if they are good who gives a damn is the shitty games on the wii i have a problem with.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 3, 2011)

i dunno much about the wii, but DS is enough to troll out PS360.. 

wii library doesn't appeal to me like the PS3 does, but sales wise they own..


----------



## Falcon (Mar 3, 2011)

Nintendo ain't done with consoles, even though we'll probably see their next gen before Microsoft and Sony talk about theirs. 



Lyra said:


> To be fair, Sony did the same thing with the PSP. There are four different PSPs, just like there are four different DSs. At least Nintendo gave them all a different name, rather than just model numbers.



That's because all the PSPs are pretty much the same thing with minor upgrades, better screen, built in mic, etc. The DSi's additions weren't on the previous models so it makes sense to give them a different name.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 3, 2011)

I barely ever play the wii and consider it as a failure on a personal level. But in the land of business, money=success, and the wii made lots of money.


----------



## DanE (Mar 3, 2011)

DedValve said:


> Most of these games? What are you smoking sir because I want some!
> 
> Almost ALL of the games I mentioned bar CoD are made for the wii and are completely original.  Tell me if you find Murumasa or No more heroes (before it was PORTED) or on rail shooters or fighters as the ones the wii had.
> 
> ...



I said almost, not all, also the CoD game was weaker because it couldn't be any better, the console does  not have that much power and the PS Move could be better for shooters than the Wii. Also like I said this games are the very minority, the majority of Wii games suck.



Khris said:


> i dunno much about the wii, but DS is enough to troll out PS360..
> 
> wii library doesn't appeal to me like the PS3 does, but sales wise they own..



I have no problem with the DS I actually love it, but the Wii sucks


----------



## Blaze (Mar 3, 2011)

It's not fail if it makes money and Wii does. I've never tried it so can't really say if it's any fun.


In a world of hardcore gaming it's not worth a mention at all. From that point of view I can understand the dissapointment.


I still loved N64 and it still remains my fav console ever.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 3, 2011)

*2010 alone. Exclusive games. *

Super Mario Galaxy 2                     
Cave Story                                  
Donkey Kong Country Returns         
Kirby's Epic Yarn                           
Sin and Punishment: Star Successor  
Fluidity                                          
Tatsunoko vs. Capcom: Ultimate All-Stars  
Monster Hunter Tri
No More Heroes 2: Desperate Struggle
Trauma Team
GoldenEye 007
Red Steel 2
Metroid: Other M
Sonic Colors
Endless Ocean: Blue World
The Sky Crawlers: Innocent Aces
Disney Epic Mickey


Man I did enjoy it last year.


----------



## DanE (Mar 3, 2011)

Blaze said:


> It's not fail if it makes money and Wii does. I've never tried it so can't really say if it's any fun.
> 
> 
> In a world of hardcore gaming it's not worth a mention.
> ...



Well we can say

Money=Win

Gaming=Fail

I'm happy with that


----------



## Vai (Mar 3, 2011)

Cyckness said:


> On the contrary, this thread has gotten over 40 responses in a little more then an hour in a sub-forum that doesn't move all that fast.... I'd say he has been a very *successful *troll.



yea, 

funny, and a little sad.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 3, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> I have no problem with the DS I actually love it, but the Wii sucks



you can't prove that.. 

1. its general knowledge; that its a great console, and is as good as the others if not better

2. its fact that it sold more than the ps3 and 360 combined 

3. a good percentage of the console's games get great to excellent reviews

add all those factors together = it does not suck..

you can dislike the library, you can hate on nintendo for not appealing to the heavy gamers, and you can ride the PS360's dicks all want.. but you can't claim it sucks..

i don't own the console, and i don't like the library either, but i know for a FACT that its a great console with great games..


----------



## Blaze (Mar 3, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> Well we can say
> 
> Money=Win
> 
> ...


Hardcore gaming yes but you have to remember there is a market for casual/family games and they have focused it on that. They got success out of it a lot from the figures.


It gives people a differeent option then what xbox and PS3 gives now. I don't think they would have remained long if they tried competing with Microsoft and Sony in hardcore gaming. They had a good mind to stop and think of a different way to compete and they did just that. Props to them.

I'm happy with my PS3 in gaming. Maybe one day I'll try out that Wii and see if it's worth the extra money for playing the casual type games.


----------



## DanE (Mar 3, 2011)

Khris said:


> you can't prove that..
> 
> 1. its general knowledge; that its a great console, and is as good as the others if not better
> 
> ...



huh? you don't even own it and you say its good?

Also percent of good games 

Xbox 360=12%

PS3=16%

Wii=5%

search it if you don't believe me


----------



## Judecious (Mar 3, 2011)

It's been dead.


----------



## DanE (Mar 3, 2011)

Judecious said:


> It's been dead.



Or is it a Zombie alive but dead at the same time


----------



## Adonis (Mar 3, 2011)

People still defend the Wii?



Malvingt2 said:


> *2010 alone. Exclusive games. *
> 
> Super Mario Galaxy 2



Super Mario Galaxy with a few new features.




> Cave Story



Originally a freeware side-scroller on the PC, thus not exclusive. 360 and PS3 have similar indie platformers on Live and PSN.                                  



> Donkey Kong Country Returns



I'll grant you this.



> Kirby's Epic Yarn



Fun game but hardly earns bragging rights.                           



> Sin and Punishment: Star Successor



Some niche game. People really enjoy all these rail shooters and platformers?



> Fluidity



Horseshit with a gimmick.                                       



> Tatsunoko vs. Capcom: Ultimate All-Stars



MvC 3 is a similar enough game only with characters non-japanese gamers actually know...and Dormammu...



> Monster Hunter Tri



Only weeaboos play this ponderous, outdated crap.



> No More Heroes 2: Desperate Struggle



I'll grant you even though I find the combat tedious and the game repetitive.



> Trauma Team



With knockouts like this, how do you find time to sleep, Wii-owners?



> GoldenEye 007



Even nostalgia couldn't save it.



> Red Steel 2



The Wii finally nails that whole "motion-sensing" caveat with the Wii Motion Plus. Better late than never.



> Metroid: Other M



Mediocre. No one likes the controls which is a knock against the Wii since that's its whole shtick and all.



> Sonic Colors



3D Sonic games are barometers of good quality gaming.



> Endless Ocean: Blue World



Scuba-diving simulators. FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK YEAH!



> The Sky Crawlers: Innocent Aces





AAA shit here.



> Disney Epic Mickey



Disappointment so tragic Warren Spector is throwing hissy fits about it being misunderstood. The camera's supposed to be broken, you rubes!




> Man I did enjoy it last year.



You are easily impressed.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 3, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> huh? you don't even own it and you say its good?



yes.. cuz i know a good console when i see one, regardless if i like the library or not..



> Also percent of good games
> 
> Xbox 360=12%
> 
> ...



whats the basis of this?


----------



## DanE (Mar 3, 2011)

Khris said:


> yes.. cuz i know a good console when i see one, regardless if i like the library or not..
> 
> 
> 
> whats the basis of this?



85 score and up and dont say because 8 are good the percent for wii could be higher, because theres also alot of 8 in PS3/Xbox also


----------



## DedValve (Mar 3, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> I said almost, not all, also the CoD game was weaker because it couldn't be any better, the console does  not have that much power and the PS Move could be better for shooters than the Wii. Also like I said this games are the very minority, the majority of Wii games suck.



I could say the same about the 360 and PS3, but this is all opinion, so I'm sure that by now you realize that Nintendo is a smashing success that shits on the other consoles, wipes it's ass with the other consoles and occasionally uses as a bath sponge


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 3, 2011)

Adonis said:


> People still defend the Wii?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what to say. hmm yeah I did enjoy it. kudos to you tho, I made a mistake with Cave Story.


----------



## DanE (Mar 3, 2011)

DedValve said:


> I could say the same about the 360 and PS3, but this is all opinion, so I'm sure that by now you realize that Nintendo is a smashing success that shits on the other consoles, wipes it's ass with the other consoles and occasionally uses as a bath sponge



I guess you didn't see the percentage of good games for the Wii


----------



## DedValve (Mar 3, 2011)

Adonis said:


> People still defend the Wii?
> 
> 
> 
> ...









.......


----------



## DanE (Mar 3, 2011)

You people really wow, just look at the first Gaming Department page do you see even 1 Wii game no because it suck


----------



## Specter Von Baren (Mar 3, 2011)

There is no point in continuing to discuss this. It's obvious that Jizz has no actual desire to talk to anyone, he just wants to use this thread as his own personal diary. The sooner we stop writing in it the sooner he can go back to his own little world...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 3, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> 85 score and up and dont say because 8 are good the percent for wii could be higher, because theres also alot of 8 in PS3/Xbox also



what? are you using reviews for basis? 

cuz i think you might be mistaken


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 3, 2011)

Yes, it really is.


----------



## Falcon (Mar 3, 2011)

Whether or not the Wii has bad games, which I'm sure it has a lot of good games, it doesn't change the fact that it's a smashing success and basically outsells the PS3 and 360, 3:1.

Edit: maybe not 3:1 but its still a very big number..


----------



## Gnome (Mar 4, 2011)

The last game that got any critical appeal on the Wii is Mario Galaxy 2 iirc. 

Half or more of the Wii's sales numbers come from non gamers and old people who pop in Wii sports once a year to play bowling. So quit throwing around the Wii's sales numbers like it means anything, this is the Gaming Department of an anime forum not Fortune 500. 

He's clearing trying to address this in the perspective of Gamers, in which the Wii is a less than satisfactory system when it comes down to quality games, especially when compared to the PS3 and 360. The Bombcast even has a whole section where they name off new shovelware crap that floods the Wiiware and Dsiware each week.


----------



## Yeti (Mar 4, 2011)

The Wii functions best as a coaster. Cold beer on top of the Wii prevents those pesky water rings.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Mar 4, 2011)

The Wii is certainly not dying and has lots of excellent exclusives.

If you think the Wii library is completely comprised of shovelware you aren't looking hard enough or are willfully blinding yourself.


----------



## Mihael (Mar 4, 2011)

Gnome on Fire said:


> The last game that got any critical appeal on the Wii is Mario Galaxy 2 iirc.
> 
> Half or more of the Wii's sales numbers come from non gamers and old people who pop in Wii sports once a year to play bowling. So quit throwing around the Wii's sales numbers like it means anything, this is the Gaming Department of an anime forum not Fortune 500.
> 
> He's clearing trying to address this in the perspective of Gamers, in which the Wii is a less than satisfactory system when it comes down to quality games, especially when compared to the PS3 and 360. The Bombcast even has a whole section where they name off new shovelware crap that floods the Wiiware and Dsiware each week.



And what the fuck do you get in PS3, 360? The same fucking FPS shit all the time don't get me started on those. This generation it fucking horrible (Besides some really great gems out there) compared to previous ones, devs only care to make shit prettier and throw out half-baked games. 

You are not the whole gamer community, gamers like the Wii and the numbers show it you're just throwing that hardcore gamer label. I ain't no fanboy got a PS3 myself, but to say the Wii has no great games is just being delusional, maybe it doesn't suit you'r taste in games but it doesn't make them bad at all.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 4, 2011)

Mihael said:


> And what the fuck do you get in PS3, 360? The same fucking FPS shit all the time don't get me started on those.


There are plenty of great non FPS games on both systems, but I guess you only see what you want to see.


> This generation it fucking horrible (Besides some really great gems out there) compared to previous ones, devs only care to make shit prettier and throw out half-baked games.


This generation is great, your nostalgia clouds your judgment.



> You are not the whole gamer community


Duh


> , gamers like the Wii and the numbers show it you're just throwing that hardcore gamer label.


I'm keeping this thread in the context of the OP's audience, which are gamers, not peoples parents and grandparents who make up a substantial amount of the Wii's sales.



> I ain't no fanboy got a PS3 myself, but to say the Wii has no great games is just being delusional, maybe it doesn't suit you'r taste in games but it doesn't make them bad at all.



I take it this is directed more at the OP, because I simply said that the Wii is less then satisfactory when it comes to great games, not that it had none.


----------



## Majinvergil (Mar 4, 2011)

The reason I own all 3 consoles is because of the games,each one of them offers.The wii has good exlusives,but if you dont like them its your opinion dude.

And if this is about the graphics?Because people today act like if the graphics are bad the game sucks.They gotta understand that graphics do not make a game.


----------



## dream (Mar 4, 2011)

> They gotta understand that graphics do not make a game.



But they can add to a game.  Shadows are highly important for stealth based games for example.  The better the shadows the better the experience will be.


----------



## Esura (Mar 4, 2011)

Gnome on Fire said:


> The last game that got any critical appeal on the Wii is Mario Galaxy 2 iirc.
> 
> Half or more of the Wii's sales numbers come from non gamers and old people who pop in Wii sports once a year to play bowling. So quit throwing around the Wii's sales numbers like it means anything, this is the Gaming Department of an anime forum not Fortune 500.
> 
> He's clearing trying to address this in the perspective of Gamers, in which the Wii is a less than satisfactory system when it comes down to quality games, especially when compared to the PS3 and 360. The Bombcast even has a whole section where they name off new shovelware crap that floods the Wiiware and Dsiware each week.



Actually, I was coming here to post this almost word for word. I don't think people would have been as aggressive on Spiderman if he explained his point more thoroughly though.

I do agree with his point that the Wii has a large amount of games thats not aimed at the typical gamer, which are generally of poor quality unlike the games on the DS. Another point I want to state as well is the fact that the market Nintendo is aiming for sees the Wii as nothing but a fad. I noticed how many casual gamers has already kind of overlooked the Wii and whatnot for the Kinect and the fact that you can dance and shit. Although this revelation is only something I surmised from local encounters with casual gamers so this should not apply to all casual gamers as a whole.

I think what Spiderman is also trying to get across is that Wii is losing face in the eyes of many "hardcore" gamers (I couldn't think of another word besides hardcore) despite the Wii's success. Even the "hardcore" developers aren't really thrilled with Wii either, and I read that Ubisoft is dramatically scaling back support for Wii, stating that they want to make games, "for gamers." As for the source, it was in a issue of a Game Informer I read, I don't remember what issue. Then again, Nintendo never really had good third party relations with a lot of developers as is anyways.

But I digress. 

inb4Igetflammed


----------



## First Tsurugi (Mar 4, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> But they can add to a game.  Shadows are highly important for stealth based games for example.  The better the shadows the better the experience will be.



I take it you've never heard of "Lost in Shadow".


----------



## AmigoOne (Mar 4, 2011)

If anything I think Nintendo will have a shoot and a miss next generation.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 4, 2011)

Spiderman, i couldn't take you seriously before but now i really can't. Here you are shitting on the Wii when your PS3 collection consist of shovelware.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 4, 2011)

The wii is a horrible system.

I always found it funny how people overhype and overrate games like zelda and mario.

sorry but games like the mass effect games, dead space games, valkyria chronicles, uncharted games and so on > wii library.

People acting like OOT on the 3DS is the second coming o jesus is hilarious. its the same game with slightly polished graphics and some gimmicky controlls.

I still cant believe how much of a nintendo fanboy I used to be. hell I was one of the few guys defending the wii when it just got announced.

I own a PS3,360 and a wii. I play my PS3 and 360 pretty much every day while the wii...I don't think it has been turned on for 2-3 years.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 4, 2011)

> I always found it funny how people overhype and overrate games like zelda and mario.
> 
> sorry but games like the mass effect games, dead space games, valkyria chronicles, uncharted games and so on > wii library.


jesus christ. it's a matter of an opinion. you sound like a total douche.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 4, 2011)

Lol, you shouldn't take him seriously, Riku. I haven't in the years that he's been on here.

Nintendo'll probably stick to the casual market, though. It's a pretty bad sign when your latest handheld console is apparently more powerful than the home console.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 4, 2011)

DragonSlayer said:


> jesus christ. it's a matter of an opinion. you sound like a total douche.



Ofcourse, everybody has their opinion.

that post was my opinion


----------



## Gunners (Mar 4, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> The wii is a horrible system.
> 
> I always found it funny how people overhype and overrate games like zelda and mario.
> 
> ...



Damn things have really changed, back when the consoles first came out I never though I'd see you write those words.

And Nintendo is the master or repackaging and selling the same shit. They're the mac of the gaming industry.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 4, 2011)

Lyra said:


> Nintendo is going nowhere because the video game market would go nowhere without them. Simply put, the day Nintendo kicks the bucket is the day the video game market does as well.



 Do me a favour! 

You are projecting your own strong preferences for Nintendo onto millions of other people who might not give a toss. I don't think I have enjoyed a Nintendo game since Zelda on the N64, not every fucker wants to buy these games indefinitely.

It's a bit sad with people who mainly want to play traditional video-games but have hitched their wagon to Nintendo for the sake of these ancient franchises, because their consoles won't be designed to produce traditional video-games; the Wii certainly isn't (it turned out to be a game-_changer_). Unless you can persuade yourself to enjoy "alternative" games, you'll probably have to buy another console on top of the Nintendo to have a decent amount of quality games to get through.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 4, 2011)

just leave this thread already..


----------



## DanE (Mar 4, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> Spiderman, i couldn't take you seriously before but now i really can't. Here you are shitting on the Wii when your PS3 collection consist of shovelware.



shut up you play weird games anyway


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 4, 2011)

Khris said:


> just leave this thread already..



no u


----------



## Sotei (Mar 4, 2011)

First of all, the word is spelled "Dying" not "Dieing". 


Simply put... No, Nintendo console is not dying.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 4, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> Shameful how the abandoned people who have followed Nintendo for a long time trusting they where a good gaming company interested in gaming itself, for the love of easy money


Nintendo is really only a gaming company while Sony and Microsoft have a lot of money coming in from other sources. When the Gamecube wasn't that much of a success what did you think they'd do console-wise? Try and match the money Sony and Microsoft can put into their machines? Try and put out another system that won't sell very good?

Nintendo right now is making a lot of money off the Wii and every now and again they put out great titles for their core fanbase on the system. They also have an excellent handheld in the DS/3DS. They aren't abandoning the core fanbase console-wise, they're just focusing on getting money right now so that they can give their core gamers a great console next generation. At least thats what I believe they're doing. I still have faith.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 4, 2011)

you actually think they are going to do their best?

I predict that the new nintendo console will be barely 360 level with integrated motion plus + wireless sensor bar.


----------



## Ultimania (Mar 4, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> 1. Gamecube was cool unlike the Wii, so stfu.
> 
> 2.Not talking about the DS.
> 
> ...



1. How so? You complain about shovelware but yet you own your own collection of shovelware on the PS3. Besides, their has been shovelware on every console and handheld in existence since the early days of gaming. The Wii is backwards compitable with those Gamecube games you love so much, plus you have the VC and some outstanding Wii games. In other words, the Wii is perfect for playing some new awesome games, a huge library of retro games, and Gamecube games. So why the idiotic hate?

2. Then why did you bring it up? The DS has just as much shovelware or even more than the Wii has, but yet you say you LOVE the DS! That screams being a hypocrite.

3. Since when does Nintendo have to make new IPs to be successful? Just for the record, Nintendo only made one new IP [Pikimin] during the Gamecube era, but Nintendo is far from dead. Besides, Nintendo has tons of franchises they can revive anytime they want [like Kid Icarus], so why should they make a new franchise?

4. Then WHY have you not mentioned the VC? Because the VC is one of the main reasons to love the Wii, so you skirted around that so you wouldn't be butthurt. The VC IS the reason I bought a Wii in the first place, so that shows how invalid your crap is by not mentioning the VC.

5. Toy sales could be going down because either the economy is shitty or kids are intrested in video games in general more then toys. It does not mean the Wii caused toy sales to decline. 

No, I'm not going to GTFO. You need to quit making this thread like a damn blog and come up with a VALID arguement before ANYONE could take you seriously.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 4, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> you actually think they are going to do their best?
> 
> I predict that the new nintendo console will be barely 360 level with integrated motion plus + wireless sensor bar.


360 level? I'm not sure what you mean by that unless you're talking graphics, which I really could care less about. 

Why should I believe that Nintendo will pull a Microsoft and Sony and release a console that is just a small upgrade from their previous one? Nintendo is an innovator, and have done nothing to make me believe that they'd do what you're suggesting.


----------



## DedValve (Mar 4, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Lol, you shouldn't take him seriously, Riku. I haven't in the years that he's been on here.
> 
> Nintendo'll probably stick to the casual market, though. It's a pretty bad sign when your latest handheld console is apparently more powerful than the home console.



How so? If the handheld is made after the home console then the technology guarantees that it can easily be more powerful than the console.

By the time the Playstation 3 was released in 2006 it was already dated. In 2008 it was technically possible to release a portable 4 times stronger than the ps3, the only thing setting it back was the monumental costs.

Of course the 3DS was going to be stronger than the wii, hell it looks like it can compete with the 360 in terms of power, and NGP is doing the same.


----------



## Adonis (Mar 4, 2011)

First Tsurugi said:


> I take it you've never heard of "Lost in Shadow".



Lost in Shadow has awful controls even for a platformer and was almost universally panned.

This is the type of shit I'm talking about. Wii fans hype ANY game that's exclusive to Wii no matter how mediocre. You guys would brag about a First Person Gazelle Masturbator. "Never before has jacking off an animal felt so intuitive!"

And when people often prefer playing with a Gamecube controller to the nun-chuck/wiimote combo, it's a sign of how refreshing the new control scheme is; not very.

Nintendo will continue digging old franchises out of the ground.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 4, 2011)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> 360 level? I'm not sure what you mean by that unless you're talking graphics, which I really could care less about.
> 
> Why should I believe that Nintendo will pull a Microsoft and Sony and release a console that is just a small upgrade from their previous one? Nintendo is an innovator, and have done nothing to make me believe that they'd do what you're suggesting.



innovation like

OMG WII FIT SUCH A INNOVATION.

I find it funny how the gamecube was such a nice console. stronger than PS2 and just below the xbox.

next gen, barely more than the gamecube.

in a world filled with multiplayer gaining popularity they go "lol FRIEND CODES FOR EACH SINGLE GAME NO PROPER ONLINE EXPERIENCE FOR YOU, GO PLAY WII BOWLING".

nintendo need to understand that if they want complete domination they also need excellent graphics since graphic whores will also like the console. + more powerfull console = better physics, better shadows, more power for motion controll calculations and so on.


----------



## Adonis (Mar 4, 2011)

Or at least be fun like the DS.

Wii is in this weird limbo between pandering to 2D nostalgia and poorly competing with the 3D titles of other systems. The Wii version is always the bad version and half the time your stuck playing a rail shooter.


----------



## Skill Hunter (Mar 4, 2011)

Adonis said:


> Lost in Shadow has awful controls even for a platformer and was almost universally panned.
> 
> This is the type of shit I'm talking about. Wii fans hype ANY game that's exclusive to Wii no matter how mediocre. You guys would brag about a First Person Gazelle Masturbator. "Never before has jacking off an animal felt so intuitive!"
> 
> ...



meh, 2D nostaliga>>>>>New games like Halo and COD.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Mar 4, 2011)

Adonis said:


> Lost in Shadow has awful controls even for a platformer and was almost universally panned.
> 
> This is the type of shit I'm talking about. Wii fans hype ANY game that's exclusive to Wii no matter how mediocre. You guys would brag about a First Person Gazelle Masturbator. "Never before has jacking off an animal felt so intuitive!"
> 
> ...



Way to misunderstand my post.

The guy I was responding to was talking about how important things like shadows are. I responded with a game where the scenery is comprised almost entirely of shadows.



Vegitto-kun said:


> I find it funny how the gamecube was such a nice console. stronger than PS2 and just below the xbox.



The Gamecube failed as a console. It sold the least in its generation, in spite of a library many regarded as excellent.



> next gen, barely more than the gamecube.



Because Nintendo realized they couldn't win if they simply tried looking prettier than their competition.



> in a world filled with multiplayer gaining popularity they go "lol FRIEND CODES FOR EACH SINGLE GAME NO PROPER ONLINE EXPERIENCE FOR YOU, GO PLAY WII BOWLING".



Nintendo has always been about local multiplayer, not online. Getting together with a group of friends on your couch for an afternoon of Smash Bros.



> nintendo need to understand that if they want complete domination they also need excellent graphics since graphic whores will also like the console. + more powerfull console = better physics, better shadows, more power for motion controll calculations and so on.



Graphics mean fuck all in terms of sales. How pretty your game looks has nothing to do with how fun it is. And it isn't impossible to make a good looking Wii game either.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 4, 2011)

Adonis said:


> You guys would brag about a First Person Gazelle Masturbator. "Never before has jacking off an animal felt so intuitive!"


----------



## Velocity (Mar 4, 2011)

Adonis said:


> Nintendo will continue digging old franchises out of the ground.



When Activision stop releasing a Call of Duty game every year and when Rockstar stop making Gran Theft Auto clones, _then_ you can complain about Nintendo relying too much on existing franchises.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 4, 2011)

- The "playing with your person in friends" pitch that Nintendo is selling is even a bigger load of crap than the Wii Fit. There is no excuse why they couldn't make their online capabilities better. Even the friends code thing is horrendous. Can Wii's even link up for LAN? 

- Dreamcast sold the least games last generation, not Gamecube.


There are a lot of reasons why I don't like Nintendo, a lot of it has to do with fans. But as a company, I can't respect Nintendo for selling me overpriced pieces of outdated crap. And for people who keep bringing up the Virtual Console, be real bro. You're paying Nintendo 10 dollars for a _rom_. Nintendo might as well be selling you air. It's not like the Xbox and PS3 don't have that crap either also. 




WolfPrinceKouga said:


> 360 level? I'm not sure what you mean by that unless you're talking graphics, which I really could care less about.
> 
> Why should I believe that Nintendo will pull a Microsoft and Sony and release a console that is just a small upgrade from their previous one? Nintendo is an innovator, and have done nothing to make me believe that they'd do what you're suggesting.



You do know the Wii is just a small upgrade from the Gamecube right? 

The PS3 and the 360 are vastly superior to the PS2 and Xbox, I have no idea how it is "a small upgrade". You have to be ignorant as hell to actually buy into that crap!


----------



## Gallant (Mar 4, 2011)

This thread is ridiculous. The childish console wars never cease to amuse me.

No one is taking your PS3/360 and forcing you to play the Wii. Whining and ranting about a company that was doing its own thing to compensate for the losses it sustained last generation is silly. Nintendo wasn't exactly swimming in a large amount of cash in the time between the Gamecube's end and the Wii's beginning. 

Whatever Nintendo's next console is, they will more likely be able to put more power behind it this go around since this generation wasn't a loss for them.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Mar 4, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> - Dreamcast sold the least games last generation, not Gamecube.



The Dreamcast was in the Sixth Generation for all of three years, and it doesn't change the fact that Gamecube sales were disappointing.


----------



## Sotei (Mar 4, 2011)

Adonis said:


> You guys would brag about a First Person Gazelle Masturbator. "Never before has jacking off an animal felt so intuitive!"
> 
> Nintendo will continue digging old franchises out of the ground.



If Miyamoto was working on a gazelle masterbating game I'd have it pre-ordered by now. I bet he'd make an awesome Gazelle Masturbator game with very intuitive controls so anyone can pick up and play. 




Gallant said:


> This thread is ridiculous. The childish console wars never cease to amuse me.
> 
> No one is taking your PS3/360 and forcing you to play the Wii. Whining and ranting about a company that was doing its own thing to compensate for the losses it sustained last generation is silly. Nintendo wasn't exactly swimming in a large amount of cash in the time between the Gamecube's end and the Wii's beginning.
> 
> Whatever Nintendo's next console is, they will more likely be able to put more power behind it this go around since this generation wasn't a loss for them.



Gallant I'm sorry to have to correct you but... Nintendo didn't lose money on the Gamecube or any generation of their consoles for that matter. Nintendo pretty much always operates at profit, always. If they ever report a "loss" it's not a loss like SONY and MS have all the time. For Nintendo, a loss is not making as much money as they thought they would. For example, Nintendo reports a loss of $5Million, they didn't really lose money they just didn't make $95Million, they made $90Million in profit. (this is just an example)

SONY and MS constantly report losses from their "gaming division". So yeah, Nintendo never really lost money, they just didn't make as much as they were hoping to make.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 4, 2011)

Has Nintendo declared bankruptcy? No? Then I suggest you shut up.

So their focus at the moment isn't hardcore first person shooters from companies who just sell to Sony and Microsoft in an effort to grab a quick buck and feed the FPS whores who don't see anything else but trying to grasp achievements and yell at their friends who live five blocks away... SO WHAT?!?

Point is, they may not be satisfying your needs, but for those that actually like Nintendo, they still fulfill the requirements. And regardless of what you, and sites like IGN, Gamespot, etc. says, they are still making enough money to continue to develop _Video Games_.

Remember, the Hardcore WAS the Casual once. Back then it was the only market at the time. The only difference today is that one side of the market plays _video games_, the other side complains when they can't get something their way or it's not designed for them and their "Manly" needs.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 4, 2011)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Nintendo is really only a gaming company while Sony and Microsoft have a lot of money coming in from other sources. When the Gamecube wasn't that much of a success what did you think they'd do console-wise? Try and match the money Sony and Microsoft can put into their machines? Try and put out another system that won't sell very good?
> 
> Nintendo right now is making a lot of money off the Wii and every now and again they put out great titles for their core fanbase on the system. They also have an excellent handheld in the DS/3DS. They aren't abandoning the core fanbase console-wise, *they're just focusing on getting money right now so that they can give their core gamers a great console next generation*. At least thats what I believe they're doing. I still have faith.



 Tooth fairy moment  ... businesses aim to maximise profits, and in the Wii they struck profit several orders of magnitude greater than they ever found with the Gamecube, the N64 or the SNES. They will definitely not reverse the direction they've taken with the Wii, i.e. in pursuing alternative audiences ? in business it would be the equivalent of throwing millions and millions of pounds into a bonfire. It's more difficult to predict exactly what type of hardware they will ship out, but it's absolutely nailed on that they will continue making a lot of software for the new audiences they've had so much success with on the Wii.


----------



## DanE (Mar 4, 2011)

Ultimania said:


> 1. How so? You complain about shovelware but yet you own your own collection of shovelware on the PS3. Besides, their has been shovelware on every console and handheld in existence since the early days of gaming. The Wii is backwards compitable with those Gamecube games you love so much, plus you have the VC and some outstanding Wii games. In other words, the Wii is perfect for playing some new awesome games, a huge library of retro games, and Gamecube games. So why the idiotic hate?
> 
> 2. Then why did you bring it up? The DS has just as much shovelware or even more than the Wii has, but yet you say you LOVE the DS! That screams being a hypocrite.
> 
> ...



1.The Wii has way more shovelware than the PS3 and Xbox, also I dont own any shovelware Im just taking a break from those games now no relation whatsoever my games are pretty good.  When I bought the Wii, I didnt wanted a Gamecube I already owned one I wanted a good console with fun new games that don't look cheap and when I mean new, I mean new characters not the same old same old. 

2.You cannot compare the DS to the Wii thats why I didn't talk about it, a handheld has lower standards than a console in many things if the wii was actually a DS then it would be awsome but for a console is bad.

3.Of course they have to make new franchise, if everything was the same as it was in the past we would be stuck in the past.  Getting the same stuff over and over is boring, it gets old.  Now I know CoD its the same, but in the PS3/Xbox theres always new interesting characters. 

4.The VC is full of retro games, Theres nothing wrong about enjoying the past but again I say the same thing over and over gets boring, nothing new there.

5. My cousin works at a Toys R Us and the most thing sold there are Wii games, thats what im saying.

Stop trying to protect a lazy console the only new thing it came up with was the motion control gaming.  No new solid franchise, graphics didn't improve that much and lots of shovelware what more prove do you need, face it making money with no talent and mainstream acceptance does not make you good, the Wii reminds me of a certain boy.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 4, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> You do know the Wii is just a small upgrade from the Gamecube right?


If you're talking graphics and power then sure.


----------



## Specter Von Baren (Mar 4, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> The PS3 and the 360 are vastly superior to the PS2 and Xbox, I have no idea how it is "a small upgrade". You have to be ignorant as hell to actually buy into that crap!



Yes, the 360 is vastly superior with its great ability to break by breathing on it!  I went through four 360's in two months because they stopped being able to read the discs. Screw the 360, I'd rather play something with poorer graphics that works instead of a piece of junk that Microsoft expects you to shovel even more money to them in order to continue using it. When Microsoft gains the ability to make something that will reliably not break THEN you can tell me it's superior to the Wii or PS3.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Mar 4, 2011)

erictheking said:


> Tooth fairy moment  ... businesses aim to maximise profits, and in the Wii they struck profit several orders of magnitude greater than they ever found with the Gamecube, the N64 or the SNES. They will definitely not reverse the direction they've taken with the Wii, i.e. in pursuing alternative audiences ? in business it would be the equivalent of throwing millions and millions of pounds into a bonfire. It's more difficult to predict exactly what type of hardware they will ship out, but it's absolutely nailed on that they will continue making a lot of software for the new audiences they've had so much success with on the Wii.



What Nintendo did with the Wii isn't as simple as that.

They didn't appeal to the masses just to rake in more money, they were attempting to widen their install base by roping in people who wouldn't typically be interested in gaming, and they did this by making games that were appealing and easy to access.

Now they are attempting to retain these people, and get them interested in more complex games. The 3DS is a huge part of this, and it's why you're seeing things like OoT being remade.

What Nintendo really did is get more people interested in gaming.

As for hardware, the reason the Wii was such an incremental improvement compared to its competitors was to reduce the cost, and thus the risk, in case their strategy failed. Nintendo systems have typically been pretty graphically powerful, so given all the money they've made this generation I don't see why the Wii's successor wouldn't be a big improvement graphically.



Spiderman said:


> 1.The Wii has way more shovelware than the PS3 and Xbox, also I dont own any shovelware Im just taking a break from those games now no relation whatsoever my games are pretty good.  When I bought the Wii, I didnt wanted a Gamecube I already owned one I wanted a good console with fun new games that don't look cheap and when I mean new, I mean new characters not the same old same old.



The Wii has the most shovelware because it is the most popular console. It was the same case with the PS2. And like others have said throughout the thread, there are still many worthwhile titles in its library.

If you want to see something that is totally engulfed by shovelware you need look no further than Kinect.



> 3.Of course they have to make new franchise, if everything was the same as it was in the past we would be stuck in the past.  Getting the same stuff over and over is boring, it gets old.  Now I know CoD its the same, *but in the PS3/Xbox theres always new interesting characters.*



Examples?

I don't see why new games from the same franchise are a bad thing when they're all high quality and fun games.

Especially considering that Nintendo games aren't even released that frequently. You typically see one Zelda per console, one Mario per console, etc.



> 4.The VC is full of retro games, Theres nothing wrong about enjoying the past but again I say the same thing over and over gets boring, nothing new there.



Why are you complaining about backwards compatibility?



> 5. My cousin works at a Toys R Us and the most thing sold there are Wii games, thats what im saying.



No shit, it's the best selling console by far this gen.


----------



## Adonis (Mar 4, 2011)

Specter Von Baren said:


> Yes, the 360 is vastly superior with its great ability to break by breathing on it!  I've gone through four 360's in two months because they stopped being able to read the discs. Screw the 360, I'd rather play something with poorer graphics that works instead of a piece of junk that Microsoft expects you to shovel even more money to them in order to continue using it.



I've had the same 360 for four years and it's still running fine. 

Anecdotal evidence is anecdotal.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Mar 4, 2011)

Adonis said:


> I've had the same 360 for four years and it's still running fine.
> 
> Anecdotal evidence is anecdotal.



RRoD is a meme for a reason.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 4, 2011)

And I just read a Spiderman/Deadpool crossover recently...



Spiderman said:


> 1.The Wii has way more shovelware than the PS3 and Xbox, also I dont own any shovelware Im just taking a break from those games now no relation whatsoever my games are pretty good.  When I bought the Wii, I didnt wanted a Gamecube I already owned one I wanted a good console with fun new games that don't look cheap and when I mean new, I mean new characters not the same old same old.
> 
> 2.You cannot compare the DS to the Wii thats why I didn't talk about it, a handheld has lower standards than a console in many things if the wii was actually a DS then it would be awsome but for a console is bad.
> 
> ...



1. If you were expecting brand spanking new, then you really shouldn't be playing video games, AT ALL. No matter which company you switch to they'll always have the same old franchises, Sony and Microsoft are no different. As for your complaint about shovelware: it's shovelware, no one is telling you to buy it, don't want shovelware, then look for games that come from a company that is at least recognizable.

2. It plays video games, I don't why we shouldn't bring it up. Handhelds don't have the same standards as consoles, did you fucking see the 3DS? If that's not enough what about the PSP, the iPhone? It's not like technology is at a standstill, hell perhaps in a few more years handhelds will be our consoles.

3. So if Nintendo replaces and uses new characters for an existing franchise that automatically means it's better? I'm sorry, but if it's still called Call of Duty, then it's still part of the Call of Duty franchise, not an entirely new game. I agree that I would like to see a new IP, but there are franchises that need entries as well. I'm glad to see Nintendo giving Kirby attention because the little guy is basically ignored by everyone BUT people who barely manage to pick up his few games, and those that stick with the series.

Also, like many have said, they don't make games for a franchise at least one per console. Sequels have been rare for Nintendo since the days of the NES.

4.Which was why they put WiiWare, and why they make new games. What about Playstation Network and Microsoft Marketplace?

5. Are Video Games not Toys anyway? I thought they were.


There's more to video games than graphics and new franchises. If I may point out, what exactly has Sony and Microsoft done for gaming? Did they develop their own franchises, or borrowed others from third parties?

What they did was think that all they needed to do was repeat the last generation, only with HD and a social network to feed a small amount of whiners, mock the Wii for not going _their_ way and tried to predict Nintendo's downfall as a company.

They failed. Nintendo snagged a new unexplored market using the same company strategy they had been using for ages: Making games that _anyone_ can play. AND IT FUCKING WORKED. More people are playing video games, people who usually don't play video games.

Now Sony and Mircosoft are playing catchup.



My only thing is, now, Nintendo might actually have to work harder to compete. They can't rely on getting everyone in the house to play because that is what Sony and Microsoft is doing now too. What they need to do, is offer the best of both worlds, establish a higher marketing strategy, and appeal to both sides of this apparent spectrum that the whiny hardcore constructed for themselves, with IGN and Gamespot as their voices.

They don't need to focus too much on graphics, just make the next system stronger, all the while whispering sweet nothings to each market. Continue the family friendly route to appeal to everyone and continue to gorge on that market, while satisfying to the hardcore babies by offering a more powerful and connected system, the best of both worlds in one.

Then again, isn't this what their doing with the 3DS, only using the 3D as part of the marketing strategy as well as tricking the 3rd party developers to get in on it? You don't need 3D, it's just more appealing to graphics freaks and it looks shiny.


----------



## Specter Von Baren (Mar 4, 2011)

Adonis said:


> I've had the same 360 for four years and it's still running fine.
> 
> Anecdotal evidence is anecdotal.



Lucky you. Bravo! Sing your song to the all the other millions of people that DIDN'T get lucky. 

How is it anecdotal? I've read about how so many people had their 360's break and I experienced it myself. It's not anecdotal evidence, it's the truth.


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Mar 4, 2011)

Garrus said:


> December 2010 Sales:
> 
> _Hardware
> Nintendo DS ? 2.5 Million
> ...



well to be fair i think the only reason the wii outsellfs the 360 or the ps3 is soley cause their parents cant afford a real system  or thier more expensive games so they get the cheaper thing its soley because of the price i bet if all three were the same price and you asked a kid which one he or she wanted you can bet it wouldnt be wii most of the time they want good games that actually can look good as well.


----------



## DanE (Mar 4, 2011)

I have no problem with using old characters but when thats all Nintendo brings to the table theres not much Inovation. 

New PS3 good characters

1.Shepard
2.Guy from dead space
3.Drake
4.Bayonetas Witch
5.Dragon Age 
6.Darksiders(yes theres a 2nd game coming)
and theres many more 

List of Mario related games

1.Mario party games on Wii
2.Mario Kart
3.Mario Baseball
4.Mario Sonic Olympic games
5.Mario Sonic Winter games
6.Mario Galaxy
7.Mario Galaxy 2
8.S?per Smash Bros Brawl
9.S?per Mario Bros
10.Mario Sports
Yes I know the game is not about Mario only but he is used alot and so Is other characters.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 4, 2011)

First Tsurugi said:


> What Nintendo did with the Wii isn't as simple as that.
> 
> They didn't appeal to the masses just to rake in more money, they were attempting to widen their install base by roping in people who wouldn't typically be interested in gaming, and they did this by making games that were appealing and easy to access.



.. And why would a business try to expand its consumer base? .. Blimey. It is absolutely daft to pretend that most businesses are profit maximisers, except your favouritest one in the world because they make video-games you like... it's not up for debate, profit is the main goal of every business, including Nintendo. What else could it even possibly be? 



> Now they are attempting to retain these people, and get them interested in more complex games. The 3DS is a huge part of this, and it's why you're seeing things like OoT being remade.
> 
> What Nintendo really did is get more people interested in gaming.


It's not being disputed that they got more people into gaming, that is the most obvious explanation for the success of the thing. But do you mean to say that the new Wii userbase will not be demanding Wii Sports, Just Dance et al. but traditional action/adventure/platformer games? Where is your evidence for this?



> As for hardware, the reason the Wii was such an incremental improvement compared to its competitors was to reduce the cost, and thus the risk, in case their strategy failed. Nintendo systems have typically been pretty graphically powerful, so given all the money they've made this generation I don't see why the Wii's successor wouldn't be a big improvement graphically.


There are several reasons why Nintendo never planned on matching the horsepower in their competitors gadgets, as for your latter point it would be very difficult for Nintendo _not_ to ship a new console a great deal more technically capable than the Wii (which is essentially a Gamecube looking at it from the insides). I'd be shocked if it wasn't more powerful than the Xbox.

This thread is too cringey for me, grovelling devotees vs. a few wind-up merchants.. futile discussion.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Mar 4, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> I have no problem with using old characters but when thats all Nintendo brings to the table theres not much Inovation.



There is when there are new characteristics in every installment. Every 3D Mario series game is distinctly different from its predecessor. Same for Zelda, and Kirby, and pretty much every Nintendo series. The characters and central aspects remain the same, while introducing new content with each installment. That is how you run a successful franchise, and it's why Nintendo is the only one who still has a significant number of IPs.



> 1.Shepard



Bioware, and also multiplatform, though previously 360 exclusive.



> 2.Guy from dead space



Multiplat again, Visceral and EA.



> 3.Drake



Published by Sony but developed by Naughty Dog.



> 4.Bayonetas Witch



Multiplat again, published by Sega.



> 5.Dragon Age



Multiplat again, and also Bioware again.



> 6.Darksiders(yes theres a 2nd game coming)



Vigil games and THQ. Not to mention it's a Zelda clone.



> and theres many more



None of these are Sony owned, they're the property of third parties. The closest is Drake, since the Uncharted series is published by Sony.


----------



## DedValve (Mar 4, 2011)

Lyra said:


> When Activision stop releasing a Call of Duty game every year and when Rockstar stop making Gran Theft Auto clones, _then_ you can complain about Nintendo relying too much on existing franchises.



Whoa, whoa, whoa, hold on there missy. 
Don't you dare talk smack about Rockstar. Those guys innovate and change it up in each of their games, simply using the same engine. Much like many developers before it.

However you may continue to talk smack on Activion and CoD. That series went to hell.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Mar 4, 2011)

erictheking said:


> .. And why would a business try to expand its consumer base? .. Blimey. It is absolutely daft to pretend that most businesses are profit maximisers, except your favouritest one in the world because they make video-games you like... it's not up for debate, profit is the main goal of every business, including Nintendo. What else could it even possibly be?



I'm not denying that Nintendo is trying to make money. They are indeed a business and can't survive without profit. What they are doing is looking at the long term. It is in their best interest to get more people interested in gaming



> It's not being disputed that they got more people into gaming, that is the most obvious explanation for the success of the thing. But do you mean to say that the new Wii userbase will not be demanding Wii Sports, Just Dance et al. but traditional action/adventure/platformer games? Where is your evidence for this?



Because people get bored. The same reason you and I moved on to more complicated and "core oriented" games.

The casual audience, contrary to popular belief, isn't going to eat up more of the same for all of eternity. This is why a series like Guitar Hero, which once sold millions, has all but imploded, and its why Kinect will never be nearly as successful as Microsoft desperately wants it to be.

Because they have no lasting power.

It's also why, in spite of all the shovelware on the Wii, very few of those games sell even moderately well.

Even casuals don't want shovelware, they want games that are fun. And eventually, people will want something new. Something to provide a new challenge, or entertainment. Ideally, Nintendo wants them to stumble upon transition games, games that all audiences, hardcore and casual, can enjoy. One example of this proving successful would be New Super Mario Bros. Wii, which broke sales records and sold millions, many million more than even the Galaxy titles.

Another example would be the OoT remake. OoT was for many the introduction to the Zelda series. What better way to introduce Zelda to an audience who've never played a Zelda game than the game that made the series a household name?

This is Nintendo's plan, to breed a new generation of gamers, and get them interested in what they have to offer. And, in the process, make tons and tons of money.


----------



## Specter Von Baren (Mar 5, 2011)

Got off my butt to look for games in my Wii collection and decided to post three that are very good that haven't been mentioned yet.

Zack & Wiki
Fragile Dreams
Little King's Quest

Just saying.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 5, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> 1.The Wii has way more shovelware than the PS3 and Xbox, also *I dont own any shovelware*.





			
				Spiderman said:
			
		

> Originally Posted by Spiderman View Post
> I'm not completely tired of them and i wouldn't give them to some stranger who told me that I suck at gaming.
> 
> Also heres my list of games I own or have access to:
> ...


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 5, 2011)

The library isn't exactly grabbing my attention at the moment, but I don't see the console itself dieing.


----------



## Saiko (Mar 5, 2011)

"Nintendo Wii is stupid because I cant play my mature games for mature gamers like myself on them and the games are for children uwah uwah"


----------



## Butcher (Mar 5, 2011)

I personally do not like the Wii. If I did get one it would be for Brawl and Red Steel from what I've seen.

I'd rather stick to Assassin's Creed,RDR,Borderlands,INfamous, God of War etc. plus to add to that the new Splinter Cell re-makes are coming out, so let alone those games beat anything Wii has.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 5, 2011)

I think someone mentioned it before, economically the Wii isn't dying..but from a gaming perspective, if you're an avid gamer and were to purchase a wii, you're most likely to feel the need to purchase another system on top of it..PS3 or 360.

Now if you're an avid gamer with a PS3 or 360 the need to purchase a wii won't be as big...


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 5, 2011)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> If you're talking graphics and power then sure.


I have no idea what "power" means. If power means things like processing, RAM and what not - thats pretty  important. That is what you're paying for you do realize that right? That's why people buy new systems and not older systems. You don't pay a ton of money for outdated technology, in less of course you're a sucker.

The Wii has a different controller, in which most of its good games barely even use it beyond doing a little shake (and that technology already existed).

The difference between the Wii and Gamecube is equivalent to the difference between a PS3 two years ago, and the PS3 now that it has the PSmove. That is basically the difference in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## podsandgods (Mar 5, 2011)

to the original poster of this thread,

I don't care if you hate the wii, think its dying, think its games suck, and that you have way more fun on your ps3. NO ONE HERE CARES!

I am 23 years old, and have been playing games for almost 2 decades, I feel I am a good judge of good games, so when I feel like I had a good time playing my wii, I dont think I am wrong.

I have owned pretty much every major console out there and I dont find the wii lacking compared to the rest, and yes, I dont care if you dont agree with me on this.

No one is holding a gun to your head to like the wii, which clearly you dont so why are you even wasting your time trying to convince other people to agree with what you have to say? Cuz guess what? WE DONT CARE.

Haters gonna hate, take your hardcore gamer badge and shove it up your asses, Nintendo is going to do what it wants to do, and the more pissed off all you nintendo haters get at what they do, the more they are going to keep doing it. If you dont like it there are other consoles to play with the hardcore gamer type games your dying for. Going to go rape my friends in tatsunoko vs capcom and then play some mvc 3 cuz thats the beauty of not tying myself down to one console, END OF THREAD NOOBERUU!


----------



## Gnome (Mar 5, 2011)

^ It's a thread about someones opinion. Your whole argument is "I don't Agree" with butt-hurt mixed in.

@PoinT_BlanK, I think you mean avid, just pointing that out.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 5, 2011)

Gnome on Fire said:


> ^ It's a thread about someones opinion. Your whole argument is "I don't Agree" with butt-hurt mixed in.
> 
> @PoinT_BlanK, I think you mean avid, just pointing that out.



Vocab failure. thanks.


----------



## Evolet (Mar 5, 2011)




----------



## Esura (Mar 5, 2011)

podsandgods said:


> snip


Really uncalled for. What he do, insult your mother or something? 

Nintendo fanboys need to chill the fudge out.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 5, 2011)

In a lot of ways, we have more to thank Nintendo for than anyone else... They introduced tens of millions of people to gaming, people who would never have picked up a joypad. Thanks to Nintendo, there are tens of millions of people for Nintendo, Sony and Microsoft to attract with their proper games.

Ultimately, Nintendo is awesome and anyone who denies that has their Dualshock shoved too far up their arse.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 5, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> I have no problem with using old characters but when thats all Nintendo brings to the table theres not much Inovation.
> 
> New PS3 good characters
> 
> ...



I think someone pointed out already that many of those characters from your PS3 games were not created by the house of Sony just bought to be used for their console.

As far as Mario is concerned, so? Only three of those matter to me: Mario Galaxy and it's sequel (Which as they said was rare for them to do when they unveiled it.) as well as New Super Mario Bros.

The rest, barring Mario Kart and Smash (Not a Mario game, no matter how many characters are in there, otherwise you could claim it's a Zelda game too...) were developed by other companies.

Even then, your argument still isn't valid there. There are still as much franchises being used by Sony and Microsoft just as much as Nintendo.



Saiko said:


> "Nintendo Wii is stupid because I cant play my mature games for mature gamers like myself on them and the games are for children uwah uwah"



Heh, that's exactly how it is.


----------



## Esura (Mar 5, 2011)

Lyra said:


> In a lot of ways, we have more to thank Nintendo for than anyone else... They introduced tens of millions of people to gaming, people who would never have picked up a joypad. Thanks to Nintendo, there are tens of millions of people for Nintendo, Sony and Microsoft to attract with their proper games.
> 
> Ultimately, Nintendo is awesome and anyone who denies that has their Dualshock shoved too far up their arse.



Being a little miffed that Nintendo's console offering is extremely lacking in regards to quality regular games for regular gamers (I like that better than hardcore gamers) is a completely valid . Although I'm glad more gamers is joining the fold, thats great, but at this point fuck them. Thats not really a concern for us regular gamers. We just want good games for regular gamers, which the Wii is seriously lacking.

Why is no one understanding this? This is an extremely simple concept that seem to skip the minds of many people in this thread. Some of you people act like the dissenters insulted your religion or something.

Yes Nintendo sold a shit load with Wii, yes Nintendo brought a lot of casual gamers to the fold with the Wii (which depending on who you ask may be a bad thing) but thats really wasn't the point at all.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 5, 2011)

Well Esura? What can Nintendo do to ensure good games get on the Wii?

Third party companies act that in order to port a game they have to tack on a waggle component when they have that perfectly good Classic controller right there to use.

Even more to that, unless you recognize the company, third party games are generally shit nowdays.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 5, 2011)

Esura said:


> Being a little miffed that Nintendo's console offering is extremely lacking in regards to quality regular games for regular gamers (I like that better than hardcore gamers) is a completely valid . Although I'm glad more gamers is joining the fold, thats great, but at this point fuck them. Thats not really a concern for us regular gamers. We just want good games for regular gamers, which the Wii is seriously lacking.



Yet it seems everyone displeased with the Wii's library doesn't like the kind of games Nintendo makes - they brought out a 2D Mario game, two 3D Mario games, a Zelda game, multiple Metroid games, a Super Smash Bros game, a Fire Emblem game, an Advance Wars game, a Mario Kart game, a Donkey Kong game, a Kirby game... Everything from shooters to platformers to SRPGs and even a fighting game, *yet you still aren't happy*. 

Nintendo have supported the Wii far better than anyone else, the only third party company supporting the Wii anywhere near as well is Capcom and that's only because they ported last gen games over to it...


----------



## Gnome (Mar 5, 2011)

3rd party support is becoming much more prevalent, and the Wii lacks it badly. 

Have you ever thought of the possibility that some of us are tired of Zelda, Mario, Metroid; over and over and over again? I get that we have this on all the consoles with shooter and such, but Nintendo has been doing it for longer and with very little in the way of change. The most change we get in Nintendo games seems very superficial. Much like the pokemon gaming model.

There's also a matter of story, Nintendo games basically have no story. Story is becoming an ever growing important part of games. The Wii has crap to offer for games with story, aside from a few like Fire Emblem.


----------



## Esura (Mar 5, 2011)

Gnome on Fire said:


> Have you ever thought of the possibility that some of us are tired of Zelda, Mario, Metroid; over and over and over again?


Exactly.

Consoles need a balance of first party and third party, and the new Nintendo market isn't exactly endearing to many third party efforts. MadWorld anyone?

Ironically, DS has much better third party support than Wii, and its a handheld.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 5, 2011)

Gnome on Fire said:


> 3rd party support is becoming much more prevalent, and the Wii lacks it badly.
> 
> Have you ever thought of the possibility that some of us are tired of Zelda, Mario, Metroid; over and over and over again? I get that we have this on all the consoles with shooter and such, but Nintendo has been doing it for longer and with very little in the way of change. The most change we get in Nintendo games seems very superficial. Much like the pokemon gaming model.
> 
> There's also a matter of story, Nintendo games basically have no story. Story is becoming an ever growing important part of games. The Wii has crap to offer for games with story, aside from a few like Fire Emblem.



Ugh... Gaming is about gameplay, not watching cutscenes. While it's nice there are some games out there that get us attached to the characters we play as, sometimes all a game needs for a story is a suitable excuse to have us shooting shit or jumping over crevices filled with lava.

Gaming itself never truly evolves. There are a few games that are revolutionary and change the perception of a genre or two forever, but then everyone just copies that game instead of whatever they were copying before. That's all it was, all it is and all it will ever be. You can't blame Nintendo for mainly sticking to their guns, especially when nobody else does any different. Nintendo _are_ creating new series, like Pikmin, Excite Truck and Xenoblade, and they always ensure each new franchise offers something different from anything else they make... Which is a lot more than I can say for the likes of Activision, EA or Ubisoft.

If Nintendo are behind the times, then that's just a testament to how weak everyone else is in the gameplay department since they're still the best at it.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 5, 2011)

gameplay consisting of waggling a wii-mote the entire time isn not improving mate.

and excite truck....really?


----------



## Velocity (Mar 5, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> gameplay consisting of waggling a wii-mote the entire time isn not improving mate.
> 
> and excite truck....really?



It's a new IP, isn't it? Might not be as good as Mario Kart, but apparently nobody here wants to play Mario Kart any more.


----------



## Esura (Mar 5, 2011)

Lyra said:


> Ugh... Gaming is about gameplay, not watching cutscenes. While it's nice there are some games out there that get us attached to the characters we play as, sometimes all a game needs for a story is a suitable excuse to have us shooting shit or jumping over crevices filled with lava.
> 
> Gaming itself never truly evolves. There are a few games that are revolutionary and change the perception of a genre or two forever, but then everyone just copies that game instead of whatever they were copying before. That's all it was, all it is and all it will ever be. You can't blame Nintendo for mainly sticking to their guns, especially when nobody else does any different. Nintendo _are_ creating new series, like Pikmin, Excite Truck and Xenoblade, and they always ensure each new franchise offers something different from anything else they make... Which is a lot more than I can say for the likes of Activision, EA or Ubisoft.
> 
> If Nintendo are behind the times, then that's just a testament to how weak everyone else is in the gameplay department since they're still the best at it.


First of all, Pikmin isn't new.

Also, Activision and EA are already know for not innovating anything much and has been criticized as such, so poor example is poor. Ubisoft on the other hand, has been developing some nice new IPs as of late, such as Assassin's Creed, which is an innovative game. Activision and EA aren't representative of the entire industry.

You also downplay story in games to a dangerous level. Granted, games don't need stories but its often a demanded element in gaming nowadays, like decent graphics. Its an inescapable truth. Also, you can create games with a decent story without cutscenes you know.

Also Lyra, it takes more than just first party offerings to make a console you know.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 5, 2011)

Lyra said:


> It's a new IP, isn't it? Might not be as good as Mario Kart, but apparently nobody here wants to play Mario Kart any more.



I just found it odd that all games out there you would bother putting excite truck on there, I played it a few times and found it horrible.


----------



## Wade (Mar 5, 2011)

The Wii remote was originally intented to be released as a gamecube peripheral. 

That says a lot about what the Wii is.


----------



## Esura (Mar 5, 2011)

Originally, I disliked the Wii when it first came out, but I then warmed up to it with nice games like No More Heroes and Red Steel II. However the ratio of decent games to shovelware has greatly increased to a sickeningly degree. First party Nintendo games can only hold interest for so long.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 5, 2011)

Esura said:


> First of all, Pikmin isn't new.



It might be ten years old already, but so is FFX. Considering the first game was on the Gamecube, I wouldn't call it old. Even so, it was merely me pointing out that Nintendo frequently brings out new franchises.

Here's a rough comparison - ignoring spin-offs, there are 12 Super Mario games and they were all released in the last 25 years. There are 7 Call of Duty games released in the last 8 years and that's only because this year's version isn't out yet. It's not just Call of Duty, either. Final Fantasy is on its fourteenth game and the series is 23 years old.

The point is, ignoring spin-offs, the Super Mario games are not released lightly. While the number of spin-offs is questionable, the fact still remains that the actual Super Mario series isn't milked anywhere near as much as the series that get releases nearly every year - and there's *a lot* of those.



> You also downplay story in games to a dangerous level. Granted, games don't need stories but its often a demanded element in gaming nowadays, like decent graphics. Its an inescapable truth. Also, you can create games with a decent story without cutscenes you know.


'Cause Bulletstorm has an AWESOEM story. 'Cause people play Arkham Asylum for the story and not to kick arse as Batman. 'Cause Mario has ever needed a story to be amazing. 'Cause people play Devil May Cry for the deep and profound story, rather than to chain together massive combos and look badass doing it. Vanquish really relies on its story, too, to sell.

On the flipside, Enslaved didn't rely on its story whatsoever and look how well that did! 

Story in games is grossly overrated. You don't need a story for a great game, just like you don't need great graphics either. They're nice bonuses to have, but a solid gameplay experience will always trump either. If the game plays amazingly well, you'll typically find nobody gives a rat's arse about the story or how many polygons are in a character's beard. They'll just be racing to the next checkpoint without a care in the world.

Which Nintendo is really, really good at doing. Nintendo understands that gameplay is always more important in games than the story or the graphics, which is precisely why they approach their games the way they do. It's their thing and they do it amazingly well. Anyone who bitches about their approach is more than welcome to go play Heavy Rain or Black Ops if they want. Clearly Nintendo is too mature for you.



> Also Lyra, it takes more than just first party offerings to make a console you know.


And that's Nintendo's fault? It's Nintendo's fault that the most Ubisoft brought to the Wii is Just Dance? Or that Activision won't put decent games on there, or Capcom only puts ports of old games on it? Nintendo can't force people to make decent games for the Wii.


----------



## Chemistry (Mar 5, 2011)

Why is there even text in this thread


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 6, 2011)

I play games to have fun. I own 20 wii games that I have fun with. (I also own the other systems too). 

also about the comment regarding first party titles. Its content / software that sells the hardware. If people want to play mario, zelda, pokemon, pikmen, advance wars, donkey kong, kirby, Metriod, fire emblem, golden sun, (and many more) they will purchase a Nintendo system. Regardless of what other software is on the system. 


seesh, go have fun playing some games!


----------



## Majinvergil (Mar 6, 2011)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I play games to have fun. I own 20 wii games that I have fun with. (I also own the other systems too).
> 
> also about the comment regarding first party titles. Its content / software that sells the hardware. If people want to play mario, zelda, pokemon, pikmen, advance wars, donkey kong, kirby, Metriod, fire emblem, golden sun, (and many more) they will purchase a Nintendo system. Regardless of what other software is on the system.
> 
> ...


exactly.I bought all 3 consoles to play all there good games.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 6, 2011)

Please tell me what is so fun and innovative about Assassins Creed other than knowing that you can't die in the game?


----------



## Nois (Mar 6, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> Have you ever use a Playstation Move Controller, thing is many times more responsive and accurate than Wii Mote Plus. * If Playstation wanted to do a game similar to a Wii game but with the playstation move it would own any other wii game at their own game.*



But they didn't. And they went for making move only after seeing how the world jizzed over Wii.

Want it or not, even if the games are not as awesome as the ones for PS3 and 3600, Nintendo still dictates the trends. They've been in the gaming business for over a 100 years dude [counting from when they were making cards for casinos].

And what is it that you dislike about bowling? Simple nice games for Wii are enjoyable, so people go for the FUN aspect of that. Even grannies can play Wii sports most of the time, while I don't see them playing Crisis. They had that shit live.


----------



## DanE (Mar 6, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> Please tell me what is so fun and innovative about Assassins Creed other than knowing that you can't die in the game?



Whats not to like

1.Many Weapons
2.Free Running
3.Cool Assassinations
4.Fighting looks great
5.Online is good in some rooms


Also you do die in the game, you just reset just like any other game that can be saved, so I really don't get your point there. 

Nois- First, Card Games business is not the same as the Video Game business, they are very different so they didn't dictate the gaming trend.  Second the Playstation move just got released so you don't know what they are gonna pull out yet.

Also I leave you with this question Wii fans,  If games that are made on the Wii where made with PS Move technology: this includes the graphics of the PS Move, the additional features of the PS Move and the Power of the PS Move would they be better? and if not why not?

Just a simple question to see if the Wii is lazy.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 6, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> Also I leave you with this question Wii fans,  If games that are made on the Wii where made with PS Move technology: this includes the graphics of the PS Move, the additional features of the PS Move and the Power of the PS Move would they be better? and if not why not?
> 
> Just a simple question to see if the Wii is lazy.



The graphics of the PS Move? You mean the PS3, right? Then the games would look better and that'd be about it. The Move has no additional features, nor is it any more "powerful". So the games would just look better.


----------



## Nois (Mar 6, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> Nois- First, Card Games business is not the same as the Video Game business, they are very different so they didn't dictate the gaming trend.  Second the Playstation move just got released so you don't know what they are gonna pull out yet.



You completely misunderstood my point. Nintendo's on the entertainment market for over 100 years now. They've been dictating the trends and introducing groundbreaking solutions in video game/console world for ever. When the Wii was first announced everyone was bitching how it was simplistic and shit compared to all the powerfu shits other consoles had. Yet surprisingly that simplicity was the Wii's wild card into awesomeness. 

People can play a Wii game even if they're almost dead from alcohol. When you have a party or something, you can easily and quickly explain the rules to your friends and then teh gaming ensues.

And whatever Sony will be able to come up with Move, it's still just a variation on the solution that was introduced by Nintendo. When Sony and Microsoft were armwrestling for the best shit console out there. Nintendo said 'Fuck ya all, we'll do it our way' and had the gut to go a completely different route. They're not afraid to do stuff, and lead the herd.


----------



## podsandgods (Mar 6, 2011)

I was gonna multi quote but I will just make my point with quoting. 
Im not a nintendo fanboy despite what people said earlier, if you notice in my original post I stated I own all the consoles. My comments toward the OP were not uncalled for, he is trolling whether he initially intended to or not. His whole argument is "I don't like wii because they don't make cool games, so I think you shouldn't like wii and if you do your lame". That is his whole point for making this thread. Furthermore, anytime someone tries to give examples of why the wii isn't dying, his general response  is "nu uh wii sucks cuz there are no hardcore games out. They won't make another console ok". Obviously hes wrong, other posters have shown him the facts not that they need to, nintendo is not going anywhere no matter how badly he wants to think otherwise. To all the people who say "we are tired of Zelda, Mario, and Metroid games. Ok cool, buy another console. What else do you think they are going to make on Nintendo consoles. Some of you people act like you have no other options. Seriously its retarded, Its like me saying "god I love violent movies, but shit, Disney wont make a violent R rated movie so I guess that means all their movies suck cuz all they make are kiddy films". Obviously the difference between Disney and Nintendo is that Nintendo will actually put out M rated tittles, not that some of these people will ever realize that they don't just make E rated games (though mature tittles are clearly the minority on nintendo consoles). To put if simply, Nintendo consoles will never be the kind of consoles that appeal to the kind of people that started this thread period. Now with that said OP, you say you have a ps3 why not just be happy with that and let nintendo gamers enjoy their "shovelware" in peace?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 6, 2011)

This thread still going?

so..who's winning?

lol nintendo team or team nintendo?


----------



## DanE (Mar 6, 2011)

Lyra said:


> The graphics of the PS Move? You mean the PS3, right? Then the games would look better and that'd be about it. The Move has no additional features, nor is it any more "powerful". So the games would just look better.



hmmm yes it has additional features, the ps move can detect dept something the Wii mote cant do since the wii works with a gyroscope which works with gravity so it only works in a 2d form while the ps move uses the LCD light that can detect it in a 3d form, also you can use the ps move with 1 controller, with the navigation controller(without a cable) and with 2 controllers, wii can only use nunchuk or non nunchuk, the VD controller can be said to be equivalent of the ps3 normal controller so it doest have anything to do with motion sensing. So the move can add more features to games than the wii mote can even the wii plus.


----------



## Esura (Mar 6, 2011)

podsandgods said:


> snip


Paragraphs dude....paragraphs...

Anyways, everyone knows Nintendo is going to make another console, thats a no brainer. I also don't remember Spiderman ever saying that someone else is lame for liking the Wii though, but whatever.

The reason people like Spiderman do make a big deal out of Nintendo because Nintendo is a force in the gaming industry who has impacted much of the regular gamers. Nintendo essentially defined regular gamers. I personally was a Sega gamer but whatever.

Nintendo consoles were once home to many regular games, regular third party games. Its like from late N64 on, they don't really try hard for third party support other than Capcom.

Also, Lyra, yes it is Nintendo's fault for its poor third party support. It is up to the console maker to ensure that good games get on their console. Shit, you see how hard Microsoft tries to obtain third party game exclusitivity.


----------



## DanE (Mar 6, 2011)

Esura said:


> Paragraphs dude....paragraphs...
> 
> Anyways, everyone knows Nintendo is going to make another console, thats a no brainer. I also don't remember Spiderman ever saying that someone else is lame for liking the Wii though, but whatever.
> 
> ...



Yes, this people think I hate Nintendo which I do not.  What I hate is the piece of crap lazy Wii and most of its games.  Nintendo had the large income to make a good console and the advance technology to compete with the Xbox and PS3 since they made the 3Ds a seriously complicated piece of technology, there was no excuse for making such a piece of shit.


----------



## podsandgods (Mar 6, 2011)

^ dude I am writing in a forum, not writing an English paper. The OP did not use those exact words, I said his general argument was that, look back at his posts, he was more than critical towards peoples tastes. You have to admit he is not intelligently arguing any of his statements.

As for the lack of Third party support on nintendo's consoles, I agree with you on that. It has been a pain the last few generations to see many good games go to other consoles and not get on a nintendo console, but I found a really great solution to that.................... I bought a second NON NINTENDO console! Wow can you believe that? It's just that simple. Do I like that I had to do that? Not really it would be nice if everyone could buy one console and enjoy all the games but that will never ever happen.

Yes, its Nintendo's fault that they lost third party support. Thanks to choices like using cartridges for the n64, smaller disks for the gamecube, and creating a less powerful console in the wii that have forced third party developers to not port their games to nintendo consoles but hey, they will learn their lesson one day. It is costing them money, even if they have enough of that. Even if they don't change their ways, there is no denying that nintendo has games that no other consoles will never have and those are the reasons to buy nintendo consoles plain and simple. I wrote in paragraphs just for you bro!


----------



## Nois (Mar 6, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> This thread still going?
> 
> so..who's winning?
> 
> lol nintendo team or team nintendo?



According to PR rules it doesn't matter as long as there is Nintendo in the name right?


----------



## Esura (Mar 6, 2011)

podsandgods said:


> ^ dude I am writing in a forum, not writing an English paper. The OP did not use those exact words, I said his general argument was that, look back at his posts, he was more than critical towards peoples tastes. You have to admit he is not intelligently arguing any of his statements.


Doesn't matter if you are writing in a forum or writing in a school. How is anyone going to take your point seriously if you don't at least use proper structure in your posts? 

That was the problem with Spiderman's OP as well, he originally didn't explain his point properly and people mistook him for a troll, even though his exact reasonings were reasonable in hind sight. His sentiments isn't exactly one way, which many of you don't seem to really comprehend. As its been stated time and time again, quite a few developers feel the same way.

I figured this thread would have gone in a different way if the OP was written in a different way.



> As for the lack of Third party support on nintendo's consoles, I agree with you on that. It has been a pain the last few generations to see many good games go to other consoles and not get on a nintendo console, but I found a really great solution to that.................... *I bought a second NON NINTENDO console! Wow can you believe that? It's just that simple.* Do I like that I had to do that? Not really it would be nice if everyone could buy one console and enjoy all the games but that will never ever happen.


Thats not a valid option for some. Not everyone can buy multiple consoles freely. 



> Yes, its Nintendo's fault that they lost third party support. Thanks to choices like using cartridges for the n64, smaller disks for the gamecube, and creating a less powerful console in the wii that have forced third party developers to not port their games to nintendo consoles but hey, they will learn their lesson one day. It is costing them money, even if they have enough of that. Even if they don't change their ways, there is no denying that nintendo has games that *no other consoles will never have* and those are the reasons to buy nintendo consoles plain and simple. I wrote in paragraphs just for you bro!


I used to say that about Sonic and Phantasy Star...look what systems they on now.


----------



## DanE (Mar 6, 2011)

podsandgods said:


> Yes, its Nintendo's fault that they lost third party support. Thanks to choices like using cartridges for the n64, smaller disks for the gamecube, and *creating a less powerful console in the wii that have forced third party developers to not port their games to nintendo consoles* but hey, they will learn their lesson one day. It is costing them money, even if they have enough of that. Even if they don't change their ways, there is no denying that nintendo has games that no other consoles will never have and those are the reasons to buy nintendo consoles plain and simple. I wrote in paragraphs just for you bro!



And you just admitted that the Wii is not good, all that ive been saying. Also you stated that you buy the Wii because it has games that no other console does, that doesn't change the fact that there where people who where relaying on Nintendo to come up with a console that would support the past franchises(Mario, Link,DK) they had been following in a more advance way(way better graphics, more content) while adding more good NEW franchises.  Of course theres a lot of people that like the Nintendo Wii, there are franchises are attached to that console, but to give a person or fan something so weak(the Wii) just because they like some of their franchises is a degrading action towards the fans, Nintendo has gain a lot of appreciation and income in the past and they should had gave all that appreciation back in the act of making a truly good console with the past franchise not just the franchise alone without a good console.


----------



## Nodonn (Mar 6, 2011)

Could someone translate? I have no idea what this guy is saying.


----------



## DanE (Mar 6, 2011)

Nodonn said:


> Could someone translate? I have no idea what this guy is saying.



there I put it more simple, also English isn't my first language, you try making a paragraph in Spanish.


----------



## podsandgods (Mar 6, 2011)

I didn't admit that dude, All I said is wii is less powerful which it is. That does not make it a bad console. The ds and the psp are very different in power yet the DS has more sales, more games, and yes more third party support than the psp. The only thing I admitted to is that the wii lack of power has resulted in less third party support. Not anything close to saying wii is not a good console dude. Why don't you just admit what your really trying to do which is convince people to agree with your baseless opinion.

Oh and ESURA, your right not everyone can afford more than one console, not my fault and its not nintendos fault either. If you can only afford one console then its up to that person to do the research and find out which one will fit their needs best. Contrary to what you might think its not nintendo's job to make a game for every kind of person on the planet. Sure it's in their best interest, and they try despite what people say, but again thats not their job. And your right sonic was once on its own console, but sega died and nintendo didn't and by the looks of it they are not about to so I am holding on to my opinion that nintendo games will not be available on any other console any time soon. And one more thing, I don't give a darn if you take my opinion seriously based on whether proper sentence structure was used to state my argument. I assume despite my previous lack of paragraphs you were smart enough to surmise what I was trying to say.


----------



## Nodonn (Mar 6, 2011)

I don't want it simple, I want it in proper English.


----------



## DanE (Mar 6, 2011)

Nodonn said:


> I don't want it simple, I want it in proper English.



is proper English just read it


----------



## DanE (Mar 6, 2011)

podsandgods said:


> I didn't admit that dude, All I said is wii is less powerful which it is. That does not make it a bad console. The ds and the psp are very different in power yet the DS has more sales, more games, and yes more third party support than the psp. The only thing I admitted to is that the wii lack of power has resulted in less third party support. Not anything close to saying wii is not a good console dude. Why don't you just admit what your really trying to do which is convince people to agree with your baseless opinion



Seriously that whole paragraph for my first sentence, discuss everything in my paragraph not just the first sentence.


----------



## podsandgods (Mar 6, 2011)

what else is there to say? You just don't like nintendo which is ok with me, your not hurting my feelings. Your never going to convince me that I am missing something by playing on a Wii. Your the one who won't stop arguing with people to accept an opinion which clearly is based on your own biased feelings towards the Wii. Again I will say this just one more time. THE MAIN REASON TO BY A NINTENDO CONSOLE IS TO PLAY FIRST PARTY NINTENDO GAMES, if that does not do it for you then do not buy a nintendo console, and don't bitch about nintendo's lack of games that you like. If can only afford one console get the one that will suit your needs the most and do it without trying to convert everyone to your way of thinking.


----------



## DanE (Mar 6, 2011)

Ok forget all this stupid arguments that are going no where. If you can please tell me what does the Wii offer that the other consoles does not in a list.


----------



## Nodonn (Mar 6, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> Ok forget all this stupid arguments that are going no where. If you can please tell me what does the Wii offer that the other consoles does not in a list.



DKCR
Fire Emblem RD
KEY
The Last Story
LOZ: TP/SW
Mario Kart Wii
Metroid Other M
Metroid Prime Trilogy
NSMBWii
Galaxy 1 & 2
SPM
SSBB

That's just a short list of games published by Nintendo themselves found in one minute on wikipedia that more than justify the cost of a Wii already.


----------



## podsandgods (Mar 6, 2011)

^ + plus plenty of other games that kick ass


----------



## podsandgods (Mar 6, 2011)

My answer to that is when nintendo gets their home console hardware right, the third party support will return. The lack of all those games on 360 and ps3 not being on wii has nothing to do with nintendo not wanting them be on their console, it has to do with their hardware being incompatible with those games. In that respect, the wii is lacking without a doubt. It is not nintendo being selfish actually, its just simply third party developers do not want to go through the hassle of porting down their games to the wii. the solution would be that nintendo work harder to have exclusives for their system built from the ground up, which they are trying to do. But the problem is third parties have their limits, they have to make a choice whether to make most of their games on consoles that will produce max profits. Its a catch 22 situation everyone holds part of the blame.

The reason the ds does so well is because in the handheld world that hardware is best for portable gaming. Yea psp is powerful, but that is its weakness. developers see that and think "hey we could make a psp game, but for about the same effort we can make this a console tittle and it will look, run, play, sell better than it would on a psp. The ds is weak, yet it is designed so well that 3rd parties can make good games quick and at low costs. Nintendo no doubt thought they could pull this off in the home market, but the home market has different demands and nintendo hopefully has realized that.


----------



## DanE (Mar 6, 2011)

podsandgods said:


> My answer to that is when nintendo gets their home console hardware right, the third party support will return. The lack of all those games on 360 and ps3 not being on wii has nothing to do with nintendo not wanting them be on their console, it has to do with their hardware being incompatible with those games. In that respect, the wii is lacking without a doubt. It is not nintendo being selfish actually, its just simply third party developers do not want to go through the hassle of porting down their games to the wii. the solution would be that nintendo work harder to have exclusives for their system built from the ground up, which they are trying to do. But the problem is third parties have their limits, they have to make a choice whether to make most of their games on consoles that will produce max profits. Its a catch 22 situation everyone holds part of the blame.
> 
> The reason the ds does so well is because in the handheld world that hardware is best for portable gaming. Yea psp is powerful, but that is its weakness. developers see that and think "hey we could make a psp game, but for about the same effort we can make this a console tittle and it will look, run, play, sell better than it would on a psp. The ds is weak, yet it is designed so well that 3rd parties can make good games quick and at low costs. Nintendo no doubt thought they could pull this off in the home market, but the home market has different demands and nintendo hopefully has realized that.



But aren't you a little disappointed of this work I know I am.


----------



## Nois (Mar 6, 2011)

Ok Spiderman... are you saying that just because Wii can't run your favorite games it's shit? Dude, Nintendo's just taken a different path than Sony and Microsoft. It's nothing awesome right now for most of the things, but it had it before, and only now Sony and Microsoft are implementing those solutions.

And in a sense, Nintendo is the Apple of the gaming world. IT has its peculiarities and shit and doesn't offer some of the stuff other companies have in standard setup.

But damn, that Company logo makes people its bitches


----------



## podsandgods (Mar 6, 2011)

Yes I am, but at the end of the day it is not the end of the world.


----------



## DanE (Mar 6, 2011)

Nois said:


> Ok Spiderman... are you saying that just because Wii can't run your favorite games it's shit? Dude, Nintendo's just taken a different path than Sony and Microsoft. It's nothing awesome right now for most of the things, but it had it before, and only now Sony and Microsoft are implementing those solutions.
> 
> And in a sense, Nintendo is the Apple of the gaming world. IT has its peculiarities and shit and doesn't offer some of the stuff other companies have in standard setup.
> 
> But damn, that Company logo makes people its bitches



what are talking about, I just said Nintendo only plays those games and nothing more.  Apple is a company thats advancing I don't see how you can compare it with Nintendo Console, which hasn't advance that much. Also if you must be joking if you want Nintendo to stay in this path, of non advancement.


----------



## podsandgods (Mar 6, 2011)

that path of non advancement you speak of is your opinion. Despite all the negative factors surrounding the wii it has advanced gaming way more than 360 and ps3. You notice they have copied what nintendo is doing. And yes I know, nintendo was not the first to ever think of using motion control, but they were the first to have wild success with it in the mass market. At the end of the day, Nintendo was not forced into the HD gaming world, but sony and microsoft were forced into the motion sensing gaming world, all because of a wii mote and the huge profits it makes. If it was up to them the only advancements we would have in gaming today are HD graphics and refined online gameplay which if you think about it the pc market did that already


----------



## Nodonn (Mar 6, 2011)

Are you being intentionally dense?
The only development the 360 and the PS3 have over their previous incarnations is normal technological process that is accomplished by going ''LOL LETS THROW SOME MONEY AT IT''. Nintendo on the other hand is the only one who actually had the guts to do something creative and risky; instead of just improving hardware, there actually was some development between the GC and the WII.

Going from a 500 gig hard drive to a 1 therabyte hard drive does not significant development make.


----------



## Nois (Mar 6, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> what are talking about, I just said Nintendo only plays those games and nothing more.  Apple is a company thats advancing I don't see how you can compare it with Nintendo Console, which hasn't advance that much. Also if you must be joking if you want Nintendo to stay in this path, of non advancement.


In case you were ignoring those two posters, imma leave this here.


podsandgods said:


> that path of non advancement you speak of is your opinion. Despite all the negative factors surrounding the wii it has advanced gaming way more than 360 and ps3. You notice they have copied what nintendo is doing. And yes I know, nintendo was not the first to ever think of using motion control, but they were the first to have wild success with it in the mass market. At the end of the day, Nintendo was not forced into the HD gaming world, but sony and microsoft were forced into the motion sensing gaming world, all because of a wii mote and the huge profits it makes. If it was up to them the only advancements we would have in gaming today are HD graphics and refined online gameplay which if you think about it the pc market did that already





Nodonn said:


> Are you being intentionally dense?
> The only development the 360 and the PS3 have over their previous incarnations is normal technological process that is accomplished by going ''LOL LETS THROW SOME MONEY AT IT''. Nintendo on the other hand is the only one who actually had the guts to do something creative and risky; instead of just improving hardware, there actually was some development between the GC and the WII.
> 
> Going from a 500 gig hard drive to a 1 therabyte hard drive does not significant development make.



Dude. Sony and Microsoft, only put better hardware in their consoles. So that a PS3 can run shit that the PS2 couldn't. Likewise with Xbox.

Nintendo on the other hand said 'fuck that, we're making something new'. And they improved the specs a bit and then came up with a NEW approach to gaming. And only after so many years from releasing the Wii, did they rereleas it improved a bit.

Who's the non-improving party here? You kids with your obsession over better specks so that boobs may look better sicken me

And oddly enough, I remember how Sony and Microsoft were saying that the motion sensing thingo was a waste of potential. Well, lookie now.

As for Apple being an advancing company... I'm going to ignore that statement as this is not the thread for that.


----------



## DanE (Mar 6, 2011)

Im talking about the franchises which have been the same.  Also PS3 and Xbox did do something much bigger than motion gaming and that its way more excential now, they took online gameplay to its extreme the real core of gaming today, Wii online doesnt reach the same status as PS3 and Xbox, so I think we know who made the bigger Impact in gaming.


----------



## Nodonn (Mar 6, 2011)

> so I think we know who made the bigger Impact in gaming.



That's it, a retarded statement like that deserves a shiny red neg.


----------



## Nois (Mar 6, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> Im talking about the franchises which have been the same.  Also PS3 and Xbox did do something much bigger than motion gaming and that its way more excential now, they took online gameplay to its extreme the real core of gaming today, Wii online doesnt reach the same status as PS3 and Xbox, so I think we know who made the bigger Impact in gaming.



Ok, online gaming is a progress that can't be neglected. But saying that Nintendo is not moving forward is being fanboyish in the purest. I understand that you're not a fan of the motion sensing then?

We could argue whis has the bigger impact. But you can't say Sony and Microsoft did anything in that dept. other than ripping the solution off, after they noticed that it actually brings profit. 

Oh, and Nintendo had started the multiplayer thing with their Gameboy franchise back in the 1990s, so sorry bro. Granted it was not contemporary online gaming, but was as close as it came back then.


----------



## DanE (Mar 6, 2011)

Nois said:


> Ok, online gaming is a progress that can't be neglected. But saying that Nintendo is not moving forward is being fanboyish in the purest. I understand that you're not a fan of the motion sensing then?
> 
> We could argue whis has the bigger impact. But you can't say Sony and Microsoft did anything in that dept. other than ripping the solution off, after they noticed that it actually brings profit.
> 
> Oh, and Nintendo had started the multiplayer thing with their Gameboy franchise back in the 1990s, so sorry bro. Granted it was not contemporary online gaming, but was as close as it came back then.



Nodomm-So you got no arguements about it. You can leave now.

Also I said took online gaming to an extreme, who cares who started it ,the first transportation car was made in France so does that make them the ones who made cars so essential no, others companies just made them better.  Nintendo might have made the online on gameboy but it wasnt as important in such a way that Nintendo didnt care about it that much.  The HD twins(Ps3 and Xbox) made online so essential that almost all games need online, so yes it made a bigger impact.


----------



## Mihael (Mar 6, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> Im talking about the franchises which have been the same.  Also PS3 and Xbox did do something much bigger than motion gaming and that its way more excential now, they took online gameplay to its extreme the real core of gaming today, Wii online doesnt reach the same status as PS3 and Xbox, so I think we know who made the bigger Impact in gaming.



Yeah but you're missing one big thing about the Wii, you see the Wii has this thing nobody uses that can read your thoughts so you can control the character in the game, the wii can also throw laz0rs and do you a handjob. Can your Xbox and PS3 do that? I think not 

and it also have this great hologram technologie that makes your pr0nz real and has this teleportation device so you can go wherever you want.


----------



## DanE (Mar 6, 2011)

Mihael said:


> Yeah but you're missing one big thing about the Wii, you see the Wii has this thing nobody uses that can read your thoughts so you can control the character in the game, the wii can also throw laz0rs and do you a handjob. Can your Xbox and PS3 do that? I think not
> 
> and it also have this great hologram technologie that makes your pr0nz real and has this teleportation device so you can go wherever you want.



Well if your not gonna be serious about it I will neg you


----------



## Nodonn (Mar 6, 2011)

Actually I did have arguments, you just carefully ignore anything you can't respond to.


----------



## Nois (Mar 6, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> Nodomm-So you got no arguements about it. You can leave now.
> 
> Also I said took online gaming to an extreme, who cares who started it ,the first transportation car was made in France so does that make them the ones who made cars so essential no, others companies just made them better.  Nintendo might have made the online on gameboy but it wasnt as important in such a way that Nintendo didnt care about it that much.  The HD twins(Ps3 and Xbox) made online so essential that almost all games need online, so yes it made a bigger impact.



You know that 'the biggest impact' is a subjective thing right? Or are you just a troll, who was expecting everyone to hop on the PS3/360 wank-wagon, but got all defensive when it turned out people here find Wii just right.

And I was adressing your argument about Nintendo being non-progressive in their development, while they pioneered in all the aspects you praise the other companies for expanding on.

And what is this obsession with 'the best' and 'the biggest'? I mean, the Wii does perfectly well right now, despite lacking in hardware compared to the HD twins as you call them. But still, you're atribbuting Wii's favours to Sony and Microsoft?


----------



## DanE (Mar 6, 2011)

Nois said:


> You know that 'the biggest impact' is a subjective thing right? Or are you just a troll, who was expecting everyone to hop on the PS3/360 wank-wagon, but got all defensive when it turned out people here find Wii just right.
> 
> And I was adressing your argument about Nintendo being non-progressive in their development, while they pioneered in all the aspects you praise the other companies for expanding on.
> 
> And what is this obsession with 'the best' and 'the biggest'? I mean, the Wii does perfectly well right now, despite lacking in hardware compared to the HD twins as you call them. But still, you're atribbuting Wii's favours to Sony and Microsoft?



You sound like your saying coming up with a Idea and not progressing much in it has more impact than actually working hard on it to make it an essential and new part in gaming, if PS3 and Xbox developed online in such an essential way they deserved the most credit. The thing that I said was that the ps3 and xbox made more of an impact in gaming and it is true, denying it is ignorance, the development of in dept online gameplay has had more impact than motion gaming in the gaming company, but you people just begin addressing how the ps3 and xbox just developed better graphics and that is not true.  I have no obsession with the best or biggest, I had a Wii and Ps3 and you cant just ignore comparing them, the only way to play the Wii without feeling unsatisfied is to lower my standards while playing it, but you guys just keep saying they are on the same level and it is not true, you cant treat them the same since the Wii lacks stuffs.


----------



## DanE (Mar 6, 2011)

Nodonn said:


> Actually I did have arguments, you just carefully ignore anything you can't respond to.



*you* just ignore my argument about online gaming, with a stupid answer that didn't argue anything.


----------



## Nois (Mar 6, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> You sound like your saying coming up with a Idea and not progressing much in it has more impact than actually working hard on it to make it an essential and new part in gaming, if PS3 and Xbox developed online in such an essential way they deserved the most credit. The thing that I said was that the ps3 and xbox made more of an impact in gaming and it is true, denying it is ignorance, the development of in dept online gameplay has had more impact than motion gaming in the gaming company, but you people just begin addressing how the ps3 and xbox just developed better graphics and that is not true.  I have no obsession with the best or biggest, I had a Wii and Ps3 and you cant just ignore comparing them, the only way to play the Wii without feeling unsatisfied is to lower my standards while playing it, but you guys just keep saying they are on the same level and it is not true, you cant treat them the same since the Wii lacks stuffs.


So you're saying that coming up with something and making it work for the first time is easier than improving it? That's a new approach

But as for the other stuff, I'm not saying that the consoles didn't have any impact, or that their impact was minimal. But they expanded on already existing ideas. Whereas Wii introduced something completely new, and that is why it didn't go for specs. They had more impact in the matter that they showed the world that it is possible to go with your console outside your house and interact with people, that's why I commented on the Gameboy thing.

Having the two consoles at home, didn't it occur to you that they can't be compared due to the core differences in approach to gaming they present? The PS3 is a harder, better, faster version of its predescessor. IT operates on the same premise, and adds online gaming to it. Extensively indeed. The Wii on the other hand is something you can have fun with in so many other ways. OR at least you could, but with Kinect and Move, the gap's closing now.


----------



## podsandgods (Mar 6, 2011)

You just dont quit do you spiderman? The problem with you is that you insist on comparing wii and ps3 rather than looking at their merits. I am certain you will never find the answer your hoping for. Btw you are a troll for sure we need a mod to stop this shiz once and for all


----------



## DanE (Mar 6, 2011)

Nois said:


> So you're saying that coming up with something and making it work for the first time is easier than improving it? That's a new approach
> 
> But as for the other stuff, I'm not saying that the consoles didn't have any impact, or that their impact was minimal. But they expanded on already existing ideas. Whereas Wii introduced something completely new, and that is why it didn't go for specs. They had more impact in the matter that they showed the world that it is possible to go with your console outside your house and interact with people, that's why I commented on the Gameboy thing.
> 
> Having the two consoles at home, didn't it occur to you that they can't be compared due to the core differences in approach to gaming they present? The PS3 is a harder, better, faster version of its predescessor. IT operates on the same premise, and adds online gaming to it. Extensively indeed. The Wii on the other hand is something you can have fun with in so many other ways. OR at least you could, but with Kinect and Move, the gap's closing now.



Dude take this seriously I know what I said. 

 Motion gaming existed before the Wii so is the same neither of them really came up with something from scratch, but the PS3/Xbox developed what they "copied"  much more than what the Wii "copied", dont give the Gameboy more credit than the PS3/Xbox in online gameplay. 

Thats the reason why I hate the Wii, what it change from its predecessor i hate it and what it didn't change or enhanced disappointed me, and it made have to play something I didn't wanted to at least with PS Move is just an Accessory not an obligation.


----------



## DanE (Mar 6, 2011)

podsandgods said:


> You just dont quit do you spiderman? The problem with you is that you insist on comparing wii and ps3 rather than looking at their merits. I am certain you will never find the answer your hoping for. Btw you are a troll for sure we need a mod to stop this shiz once and for all



Everyone in this thread has compared them, I don't see the problem there.  The Wii does have merits but they weren't enough advancement compare to other consoles, Im not comparing them in a way im just comparing how much all of them advance on their own.


----------



## Nois (Mar 6, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> Dude take this seriously I know what I said.
> 
> Motion gaming existed before the Wii so is the same neither of them really came up with something from scratch, but the PS3/Xbox developed what they "copied"  much more than what the Wii "copied", dont give the Gameboy more credit than the PS3/Xbox in online gameplay.
> 
> Thats the reason why I hate the Wii, what it change from its predecessor i hate it and what it didn't change or enhanced disappointed me, and it made have to play something I didn't wanted to at least with PS Move is just an Accessory not an obligation.



Well you make it all seem more like a plain, bitchy rant than a good argument then.

If I might say.

And where was that motion gaming you speak of introduced in?
And the Gameboy invented more of a comunity gaming than just online. I'll give you that.


----------



## Sotei (Mar 6, 2011)

Wow, this guy sure likes to refute everything with none sense.

Nintendo was experimenting with online since the NES but it wasn't possible at the time. They didn't push the GCN online cause they didn't think it was time yet since online would only be enjoyable at higher internet speeds which not everyone had at the time and a lot of people still don't.

The Xbox however did go online and they had that infrastructure set in place, they had a head start. SEGA how ever was the first to really push online play.

Nintendo didn't want to charge gamers for online play, so they were looking at other ways to push online without having to charge gamers for it. 

Like everyone has said though, back off dude, the Wii is a nice system for what it's meant to do, it doesn't need to be powerful like a 360 or PS3. I enjoy plenty of games on all consoles but if I ever play games with my little cousins guess what console we play on? Yeah that's right, we play on the Wii. Do you hate little kids? Do you think little kids shouldn't have games that they can enjoy as well?

SONY and MS don't make games for everyone, they only make games for more mature audiences. I love the Nintendo franchises and I can at least play those franchises with my cousins and my kids when I have kids. I can't do that with the other consoles even though I own them.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 6, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> Whats not to like
> 
> 1.Many Weapons
> 2.Free Running
> ...



How the hell did you die in Assassins Creed?!? Actually how DO you die in that game?!? 

If you actually died in that game then you must really suck at games in general. 

Free roaming is so boring nowadays. There is never anything to do. 

You have much better assassinations in Splinter Cell games.  Which is basically what AC is copying anyway but on a much lesser extent. That extent being a piss easy game with no challenge or anything that makes a game fun and have replay value. 

The fighting isn't anything special to look at. I'd actually like to initiate the fighting instead of pressing 1 button and watching it complete a sequence of moves. 

MANY WEAPONZZZ! Too bad they don't matter when you can't die.


----------



## Nois (Mar 6, 2011)

That's the point Sotei. A single, simple advantage the Wii has always had over all the other consoles was that it was simple and enjoyable for all age groups. And swinging a remote is more intuitive and acceptable for a 70yo person than mashing buttons on a controler that's alien to them whatsoever.

Also, what game do the PS3/3600 have that allows multiplayer for lets say a 50yo and a 10yo that they would both enjoy?

My dad who's almost 50 now would love the shit out of some of the Mario games. Hell, he'd have fun like a 6yo playing Mario Kart with me. I don't see him playing Modern Warfare 2 for 5 minutes tho.

The Wii is what connects generations


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 6, 2011)

There isn't anything wrong with Nintendo's consoles, mainly due to the fact that they have all been profitable since launch. Everytime Nintendo sells a console they make money.

The same was not true with the X-box 360 of the PS3 when those systems came out. Sony and Microsoft actually lost a lot of money each time they sold hardware. To make up the loss from selling Hardware they would have to sell 4 games to go with that console just to make up the difference.

In fact it was only a year ago that the price of making a new 360 or a PS3 actually fell bellow the market price of the products, so they are only now able to actually turn a profit when they sell their systems. I don't expect that to keep up for long though as both Microsoft and Sony are probably going to cut their prices again this year.

In any case, Nintendo's model for this console cycle has allowed them to remain vastly more profitable than the PS3 or the 360. That is factual and if you insist I am perfectly capable of providing the information that proves that. Nintendo will likely continue to be profitable in the future.

In fact with the way the gamming market is trending it is not entirely out of the question for Nintendo to come up with a updated Wii for HD graphics in the next year, or possibly even an entirely new console in 2 to 3 years with graphical capabilities on par with the 360 and a price to match.


----------



## Nois (Mar 6, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> There isn't anything wrong with Nintendo's consoles, mainly due to the fact that they have all been profitable since launch. Everytime Nintendo sells a console they make money.
> 
> The same was not true with the X-box 360 of the PS3 when those systems came out. Sony and Microsoft actually lost a lot of money each time they sold hardware. To make up the loss from selling Hardware they would have to sell 4 games to go with that console just to make up the difference.
> 
> ...



and I think it's perfectly possible for them to come up with some new asswhoopin' solution. Nintendo's a magnificent example of the _Kaizen_ business approach.

then again. I must agree with the title of the thread. IT's good that Nintendo's dieing, would be much worse if it were dying


----------



## DanE (Mar 6, 2011)

Nois said:


> Well you make it all seem more like a plain, bitchy rant than a good argument then.
> 
> If I might say.
> 
> ...



hmmm Eye toy and before that arcades where you had to move to play the game like Dance Dance revolution


----------



## DanE (Mar 6, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> How the hell did you die in Assassins Creed?!? Actually how DO you die in that game?!?
> 
> If you actually died in that game then you must really suck at games in general.
> 
> ...



dude you didnt even had to die sometimes getting detected you had to start again.


----------



## Nois (Mar 6, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> hmmm Eye toy and before that arcades where you had to move to play the game like Dance Dance revolution



Oh, so if we go with bs like that then the NES Gun was way before that.


----------



## Sotei (Mar 6, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> hmmm Eye toy and before that arcades where you had to move to play the game like Dance Dance revolution



Nintendo had that way before with the "Track Pad" c'mon man. Powerglove was motion based as well and that was back during the NES days.

Your arguments are useless.

The Wii-motes aren't only gyroscopes, they have cameras inside as well.


----------



## Mihael (Mar 6, 2011)

Damn bro your 20 point neg sure was painfull. Anyways why do you continue with this thread ? you don't like the Wii we get it but it doesn't mean it sucks. It has some great games and some content outside of gaming that are really good, maybe nos 360 or PS3 but still good.


----------



## Saiko (Mar 6, 2011)

Your whole point is that you dislike the Wii because it doesnt have the games that you wish for and is going more for the casual gamer..

Well thats your problem and because you dislike that doesnt mean that its a bad console.

The Sales are saying it too.


----------



## DanE (Mar 6, 2011)

Sotei said:


> Wow, this guy sure likes to refute everything with none sense.
> 
> Nintendo was experimenting with online since the NES but it wasn't possible at the time. They didn't push the GCN online cause they didn't think it was time yet since online would only be enjoyable at higher internet speeds which not everyone had at the time and a lot of people still don't.
> 
> ...



SEGA might had some infrastructure set but wasn't that much, gamers started to take online seriously when it hit Xbox so SEGA did the first push but not as big as Xbox push that really caught gamers attention. 

When I said they where a lot of games for little kids is because they don't even bring a challenge and the amount E rated games is too much not because it was rated E just the quantity of them rated E , I enjoyed plenty of games on the Wii that where E like Super Mario Galaxy, Link Twilight and even Kirby but does are the same games as the Gamecube and N64 and I get tired of the same stuff over and over gain so I get bored very quick.  Also I know theres a lot of M rated games on Xbox/ps3 but theres also good E rated games and T rated games so I don't know why you cant play them is just that you don't buy them and the PS move is very fun.  

I don't even know what you people are doing really, trying to convince me that it doesn't suck? because for me and a lot of people it sucks and I wont change my mind, your trying to defend a very bad console that didn't improve much from the game cube and it didn't create new franchises so I don't know how can you like the same stuff for such a long time.  You're just playing it because theres nothing like it, so you don't have a choice.


----------



## DanE (Mar 6, 2011)

Sotei said:


> Nintendo had that way before with the "Track Pad" c'mon man. Powerglove was motion based as well and that was back during the NES days.
> 
> Your arguments are useless.
> 
> The Wii-motes aren't only gyroscopes, they have cameras inside as well.



Actually the first one was the Le Stick, it was shit but still it was the first Idea. 

Also like I said the Wii mote cant detect dept, ps move can.


----------



## Sotei (Mar 6, 2011)

Again you're trying to convince us, we're not trying to convince you, get that right, we know you don't like it but we can't understand why you argue any and all reasons as to why what you say is wrong.

You're opinion is you don't like the Wii and the Games... but the original post was about Nintendo's console dying, which it is not and the sales prove that, yet you argued everything anyone had to say that was remotely positive about the Wii. That's no longer an opinion that's you debating that what you think is right and what we think is wrong.

There are new franchises on the Wii, don't be blind.

Muramasa
De Blob
Epic Mickey
No More Heroes
Red Steel/RS2
Conduit/Conduit 2
BloomBox
The Last Story
Xenoblade
Mad World
World of Goo

Would you like me to continue? Get your facts straight. The Wii did advance, it might have not advanced graphically but it advanced enough for Nintendo to achieve their goals.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 6, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> I don't even know what you people are doing really, trying to convince me that it doesn't suck?



No, you made a thread to complain about the Wii and we're either refuting your claims or telling you to back off because people actually do enjoy the Wii. A lot more than they enjoy Move or Kinect, as well, I should add.



> because for me and a lot of people it sucks and I wont change my mind,  your trying to defend a very bad console that didn't improve much from  the game cube and it didn't create new franchises so I don't know how  can you like the same stuff for such a long time.



Horrible run-on sentence is horrible. 

But regardless, the same stuff for such a long time? The Mario series always changes the formula with every game, just compare 64 to Sunshine and Galaxy for proof of that. Wind Waker was a strong departure from Majora's Mask and Ocarina of Time and Twilight Princess is an equally unique experience. I can continue if you want, since the point still stands - Nintendo doesn't make "the same stuff". The only exception to that is Pok?mon and that's only because the series is too popular to change.



> You're just playing it because theres nothing like it, so you don't have a choice.



Of course we have a damn choice. I have a PS3 and a 360, so if I didn't actually like the Wii I wouldn't play the damn thing. Nintendo can't exactly force me to play the Wii, can they?


----------



## Nois (Mar 6, 2011)

Let me ask you this OP.

Other than your goddamn opinion about what a console should do and should not. What percentage of game rated E or otherwise should the company publish and shit like that is none of your concern.You can't state your own opinion about what's right and wrong for a company to do with their product as general truth and expect people to go with that.

My only advice is that you become a developing consultant and change the world of gaming for the better. 

And if you notice irony in that last statement then you're right. Because I can't think of any other way to put it.


----------



## DanE (Mar 6, 2011)

Sotei said:


> Again you're trying to convince us, we're not trying to convince you, get that right, we know you don't like it but we can't understand why you argue any and all reasons as to why what you say is wrong.
> 
> You're opinion is you don't like the Wii and the Games... but the original post was about Nintendo's console dying, which it is not and the sales prove that, yet you argued everything anyone had to say that was remotely positive about the Wii. That's no longer an opinion that's you debating that what you think is right and what we think is wrong.
> 
> ...



Are does iconic franchises like Mario, Link, DK.  Do they sell more than does 3 nope.

I'm just trying to state the facts, which are not based on opinion. 

My only point 

1.Wii was less than an improvement from the GC than Xbox360 was from the Xbox and the ps3 etc.

Why I'm disappointed and think it sucks

1.Nintendo had lots of income and didn't make a better console, which they could not lose so many fans and actually bring more. 

2.No new cool franchise: those you mention are not iconic.


----------



## DanE (Mar 6, 2011)

Lyra said:


> No, you made a thread to complain about the Wii and we're either refuting your claims or telling you to back off because people actually do enjoy the Wii. A lot more than they enjoy Move or Kinect, as well, I should add.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh you people make mo so tired really.

OK first forget how I write this isn't my language so I don't care.

Still does franchises are the one that succeed for a long time, but regardless is the same franchise that get old.  They should take a break for them to see how Nintendo works, many games take break like Mortal Kombat.


----------



## Nois (Mar 6, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> Are does iconic franchises like Mario, Link, DK.  Do they sell more than does 3 nope.
> 
> I'm just trying to state the facts, which are not based on opinion.
> 
> ...



First of all, does the fact that a company earn money mean it has to immediatly spend it on a brand new product and diplease all the fans that bought the first one and now will have to switch to the new one? 

I think you're saying that it lost so many fans based on your own experience. If your friends are like you, I wouldn't be surprised. And if I were Nintendo I wouldn't even mind.

And as for the imporvement, again, they went down a different path. Simple as that.

EDIT: And now not only do you spout BS, but you also break the forums rules. Don't double post. If you're to lazy to edit your posts or mind your language, don't be surprised that people are throwing arguments at you.

Articulate your opinions in proper English and maybe we'll treat you as more than a troll.


----------



## DanE (Mar 6, 2011)

Nois said:


> Let me ask you this OP.
> 
> Other than your goddamn opinion about what a console should do and should not. What percentage of game rated E or otherwise should the company publish and shit like that is none of your concern.You can't state your own opinion about what's right and wrong for a company to do with their product as general truth and expect people to go with that.
> 
> ...



So I cant do nothing about huh?  Thats why I complain because I cant do anything all that I can do its complain and pray for them to make a non sukish console if they do, to make me come back, fingers crossed.


----------



## Sotei (Mar 6, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> Are does iconic franchises like Mario, Link, DK.  Do they sell more than does 3 nope.
> 
> I'm just trying to state the facts, which are not based on opinion.
> 
> ...




1. Like I said Nintendo improved it to what they wanted not to what SONY and MS wanted. You know we pay $60 for games now because of MS and SONY right? Because of the improvement in graphics and going HD they raised prices on us, the gamers, Nintendo still sells their games for $50.

Why you're disappointment doesn't matter.

1. Nintendo was taking a big risk by introducing motion as their main focus with the Wii, if they invest a shit load of money on the Wii and it fails they lose much more then just fans, like you. They took a business and an innovative risk and it has paid off, good for them. You can't argue this point, cause it's a fact.

2. They're new franchises regardless, was Mario an icon from the very beginning? Fuck no he wasn't, it takes time to become an iconic franchise, you can't just release a new franchise and declare it iconic, that's not how it works. 


So, tell me, what new iconic franchises did SONY and MS release?


----------



## Nois (Mar 6, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> So I _can't_ do _anything_ about huh?  Thats why I complain because I _can't_ do anything. _All_ that I can do _is_ complain, and pray for them to make a non-sukish console, if they do, to make me come back. Fingers crossed.



There, fixed your grammar On a side note is your deteriorating performance due to you being tired, or just you being agitated to the point where you don't even pay attention to how it makes you look?

Anyway, the community here has kindly countered your points with valid arguments that speak in favour of the Wii as a perfectly enjoyable piece of gaming hardware. We have also asked you to stop stating your own opinions as general truths, and try to force us to agree with you.

Thank you.


----------



## DanE (Mar 6, 2011)

Nois said:


> First of all, does the fact that a company earn money mean it has to immediately spend it on a brand new product and displease all the fans that bought the first one and now will have to switch to the new one?
> 
> I think you're saying that it lost so many fans based on your own experience. If your friends are like you, I wouldn't be surprised. And if I were Nintendo I wouldn't even mind.
> 
> And as for the improvement, again, they went down a different path. Simple as that.



The Wii was way to much of a change you cant just change so suddenly, you must accommodate people for that.  If the Wii use motion gaming as an Accessory first, spend some of those money for a more powerful console that could support more games and then use it completely then more people would had stay and I know this not just because of my friend some of my friend do like the Wii but even they say is not better than the PS3, is just something to pass the time almost everyone I meet in college thinks the Wii sucks.

actually I fixed some of your grammar too

also Im tired how can I be agitated. I would have to be actively awake and not bored.  Also you thinking you guys are the majority?  your just the people who care about the wii and this is my thread so I have to be here and is fun arguing.


----------



## DanE (Mar 6, 2011)

Sotei said:


> 1. Like I said Nintendo improved it to what they wanted not to what SONY and MS wanted. You know we pay $60 for games now because of MS and SONY right? Because of the improvement in graphics and going HD they raised prices on us, the gamers, Nintendo still sells their games for $50.
> 
> Why you're disappointment doesn't matter.
> 
> ...



Drake from Uncharted, I would like to see a movie about Uncharted, next Tomb Raider for sure.

I wont add Kratos because it was from ps2 but still what Nintendo created Iconic this decade.


----------



## Nois (Mar 6, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> The Wii was way to much of a change you cant just change so suddenly, you must accommodate people for that.


Or you can take the risk and rely on your fans' faith in you not disappointing them and introduce something that will come out as a surprise.



> If the Wii use motion gaming as an Accessory first, spend some of those money for a more powerful console that could support more games and then use it completely then more people would had stay and I know this not just because of my friend some of my friend do like the Wii but even they say is not better than the PS3.


You're comparing a toothbrush to a horse here. The PS3 and Wii have a different idea running behind them, and Sony and Nintendo's way of doing thins differ a lot.

AND WHAT IS IT WITH YOU AND THAT HARDWARE/MORE GAMES THING? Nintendo has stated that it goes for simplicity and affordability with the Wii, introducing the motion sensing as the main control both to innovate gaming, and to get back to its roots, when the focus was not on the graphics and HD, but on sheer fun and making people spend time in an enjoyable manner.



> is just something to pass the time almost everyone I meet in college thinks the Wii sucks. *Actually I fixed some of your grammar too*



Good for you, tho my post are still more gramatical, comprehensible, and shit like that. tho you only fixed a single typo

Anyway, dropping the grammar argument, and back to gaming: I find your way of comparing consoles very simplistic and not thorough enough to convince me that you actually know what you're talking about. 

And as a matter of fact, on one of the presentation days in my college, a classmate of mine had presented both the Wii and DS as a new approach to gaming. And guess what. In a poll done afterwards, 70% of people found the Wii more enjoyable and interesting than the PS or Xbox despite their advantages.


----------



## Extasee (Mar 6, 2011)

Ohoho~! This is gonna be good.

I agree with OP on the Wii though. Lame. Sorry Wiitards.


----------



## DedValve (Mar 6, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> Drake from Uncharted, I would like to see a movie about Uncharted, next Tomb Raider for sure.
> 
> I wont add Kratos because it was from ps2 but still what Nintendo created Iconic this decade.



Your stupidity knows no bounds. Sony did not make Uncharted, Naughty Dog did.

Secondly just because your friends say the wii sucks does not make it a fact, so stop bashing the shit out of it just because you refuse to see any good whatsoever in it and just stop. You don't like the wii? Do you own a PS3/Xbox/PC? If yes to any or all then your problem is solved so stop ranting over and over how it's shit.

The only thing nintendo needs to do is get better third party support.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 6, 2011)

Saiko said:


> Your whole point is that you dislike the Wii because it doesnt have the games that you wish for and is going more for the casual gamer..
> 
> Well thats your problem and because you dislike that doesnt mean that its a bad console.
> 
> The Sales are saying it too.


Lets also go on to say that Micheal Bay is a great movie director  and that Twilight is a great book . I mean,can't you tell from the sales ?


----------



## Extasee (Mar 6, 2011)

It's about quality, not sales.  And who knows best then the ones who spend their entire lives playing these games?


----------



## DanE (Mar 6, 2011)

DedValve said:


> Your stupidity knows no bounds. Sony did not make Uncharted, Naughty Dog did.
> 
> Secondly just because your friends say the wii sucks does not make it a fact, so stop bashing the shit out of it just because you refuse to see any good whatsoever in it and just stop. You don't like the wii? Do you own a PS3/Xbox/PC? If yes to any or all then your problem is solved so stop ranting over and over how it's shit.
> 
> The only thing nintendo needs to do is get better third party support.



Yawn* Uncharted is played on PS3 for a reason because if it was made on Wii it would suck, so still it was made for ps3 a console of SONY, what you think Naughty Dog is another console? is just a company that works for the SONY since its start so shut up. 

If nintendo made 3rd party game it would enter ps3/xbox so hmmm it needs something else.


----------



## Sotei (Mar 6, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Lets also go on to say that Micheal Bay is a great movie director  and that Twilight is a great book . I mean,can't you tell from the sales ?





Really? Again it's all opinion man. The original point of the thread is if the Wii is dying, clearly sales numbers point to, "no, it's not". No one claimed the Wii as the greatest console.

Nice job making an ass out of yourself though.


----------



## DanE (Mar 6, 2011)

Sotei said:


> Really? Again it's all opinion man. The original point of the thread is if the Wii is dying, clearly sales numbers point to, "no, it's not". No one claimed the Wii as the greatest console.
> 
> Nice job making an ass out of yourself though.



well yeah Is not dying in sales, but as a gaming console is dying.

and also

First Post**The Wii kinda sucks* and most of the games are for little children. I think Nintendo doesn't care about consoles anymore and they are focusing on the Handheld DS. So *I don't expect another console coming from Nintendo.*

Second one was wrong but First one is pretty solid


----------



## Sotei (Mar 6, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> Drake from Uncharted, I would like to see a movie about Uncharted, next Tomb Raider for sure.
> 
> I wont add Kratos because it was from ps2 but still what Nintendo created Iconic this decade.




That's it? Sorry to tell you this but Drake isn't iconic, not yet anyway, it's too young of a franchise to be even considered iconic. Talk to me in 20 years and we'll see if Drake is still around and if people are still talking about it.

Mario is iconic and it just celebrated it's 25th year anniversary

Zelda = icon, check my sig, celebrating, once again 25 years.

Drake is not an icon by any stretch of the imagination, has it sold well, hell yeah it has but it's too early for it to gain icon status.

So you see, you're wrong, SONY has no icons yet. The only company that creates games and hardware that has iconic franchises is Nintendo.

By the way, Epic Mickey is a new franchise, featuring an iconic character, Nintendo is the only console with the game.


----------



## Nois (Mar 6, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> well yeah Is not dying in sales, but as a gaming console is dying.
> 
> and also
> 
> ...



Ok, now you've contadicted your own point from earlier, and again stated your own opinion as fact.


----------



## DanE (Mar 6, 2011)

Sotei said:


> That's it? Sorry to tell you this but Drake isn't iconic, not yet anyway, it's too young of a franchise to be even considered iconic. Talk to me in 20 years and we'll see if Drake is still around and if people are still talking about it.
> 
> Mario is iconic and it just celebrated it's 25th year anniversary
> 
> ...



Epic Mickey is Mickey he is not a new character

You see Drake in a movie soon


----------



## DanE (Mar 6, 2011)

Nois said:


> Ok, now you've *contradicted* your own point from earlier, and again stated your own opinion as fact.



fixed again

 I said it sucks with facts.  The only thing I contradicted is that now I think they will make another one, doesn't change the fact that Wii is a crappy console.


----------



## Nois (Mar 6, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> fixed again
> 
> I said it sucks with facts.  The only thing I contradicted is that now I think they will make another one, doesn't change the fact that Wii is a crappy console.



Thanks for the typos

Well, neither me nor many of other people think it sucks. Why do you insist on convincing them that it is otherwise? You on Sony's payroll or on a mission from god?

And please don't double post.


----------



## Sotei (Mar 6, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> Epic Mickey is Mickey he is not a new character
> 
> You see Drake in a movie soon




You asked for a new franchise, Epic Mickey the game is a new franchise based on an iconic character. It doesn't matter if the character existed. You asked for a new iconic franchise Epic Mickey by definition is what you asked for.

Just cause Drake is going to be made into a movie does not make it iconic. If 15 years from now SONY celebrates Drakes 15th years anniversary then you've got yourself an icon, if not, get the fuck out.


----------



## DanE (Mar 6, 2011)

Nois said:


> Thanks for the typos
> 
> Well, neither me nor many of other people think it sucks. Why do you insist on convincing them that it is otherwise? You on Sony's payroll or on a mission from god?
> 
> And please don't double post.



Lol is my thread, can do whatever I pleased  

Ok whatever it seems we both don't wanna argue anymore so lets say you think is good and I imply it sucks.  I cant make you change your mind anyway even with facts so have a good night.

Sotei* Is ok you can go now.  My thread was huge, Mission Accomplished


----------



## Nois (Mar 6, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> Lol is my thread, can do whatever I pleased
> 
> Ok whatever it seems we both don't wanna argue anymore so lets say you think is good and I imply it sucks.  I cant make you change your mind anyway even with facts so have a good night.
> 
> Sotei* Is ok you can go now.  My thread was huge, Mission Accomplished



Well, you can't double post outside some specific sections. That's a rule.

But whatever, I'm not gonna be a bitch about it


----------



## podsandgods (Mar 6, 2011)

Stop arguing with spiderman  he is just trying to piss people off. Clearly he has no life to keep this shit going for this long. My last argument why wii doesnt suck: wii is great for girlfriends ps3 360 great for sausage fests!


----------



## Jena (Mar 6, 2011)

Sighhhhhhhhhhhhh.

Not this thing again 

Well, I like the Wii so obviously I'm 13, have never played a serious game in my life, am a puppet of the CORPORATIONS, and a retard. Banzai. 
Oh, and I'm a smelly noob lolz.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 6, 2011)

Nintendo's best accomplishment is their love hotel chain.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 6, 2011)

> Your stupidity knows no bounds. Sony did not make Uncharted, Naughty Dog did.


Naughty Dog is Sony's subsidiary though.


----------



## Nodonn (Mar 7, 2011)

That doesn't make it Sony.
DKC games were never made by Nintendo, they were made by Rare.
The Prime games were never made by Nintendo, they were made by Retro Studios.

Also, where do I report rep abuse?


----------



## Sotei (Mar 7, 2011)

Nodonn said:


> That doesn't make it Sony.
> DKC games were never made by Nintendo, they were made by Rare.
> The Prime games were never made by Nintendo, they were made by Retro Studios.
> 
> Also, where do I report rep abuse?



Yeah but Nintendo completely owns Retro studios, that means 100% of the studio belongs to Nintendo, they are a first party developer like EAD and Intelligent System to name a couple. So what ever Retro makes, is pretty much Nintendo.

Naughty Dog on the other hand, I don't remember exactly but I think SONY only owns a minority share in the company, so they're pretty much a second party. Which only makes their games exclusive to SONY but Naughty Dog can buy themselves out and go independent again and develop for whoever they want.

It's a pretty big difference.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 7, 2011)

Publishers own character rights. And message a mod about rep abuse I would think, not sure though, never done it.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 11, 2011)

mac320 on IGN said:
			
		

> I think everyone is giving Nintendo way too hard of a time. I mean, the company's values are certainly in the right place. Who would argue that unique quality content isn't the most important thing game developers should focus on? Nintendo has always pumped out awesome, and I mean awesome and fun games. Always. I'm not a fanboy, I have a PS3 and a DS right now and owned virtually every single console besides virtual boy and Sega CD. Nintendo's games and their 3rd party support have always been some of the best and nobody can argue that.
> 
> With the 3DS, I think their market strategy is right. They're being honest, they're telling developers they didn't overpower the system on purpose for development costs. I mean, they're a considerate company. So what if the Wii is seeing a decline in sales? What comes up MUST come down... get a hold of yourself. That just means better content towards the end of Wii's life cycle. The same thing happened with the PS3. It's getting good games now when it was getting shitty games in the first half of its launch cycle. I know tons of people who already have Wii's, actually most of the people I know do. And when the Wii dies, we can expect something even better. Be excited. As much as you fanboys say Nintendo Wii and 3DS are gimmicks, also realize they're making bombing content with these gimmicks making the game even just a LITTLE bit different. Sony and Xbox go for a more traditional approach but the industry is pumping out the same content with different names. Don't even get me started on Madden... it markets to stupid people and why people still buy it I'll never figure out. It's like the lottery... its just a tax on stupid people



I think this guy made a good post so I'm sharing it here.



Also OP, since your trying to get back to your first point here,


> In the past the Nintedo could compete with the PS2 and Xbox with the Gamecube, but lets be honest they got left behind.
> 
> *The Wii kinda sucks and most of the games are for little children. I think Nintendo doesn't care about consoles anymore and they are focusing on the Handheld DS. So I don't expect another console coming from Nintendo.*



This was your first post in this thread telling us why you thought the Wii was dying, and that Nintendo won't release another console next generation.

Since the thread has progressed, you've been going on and on about how there is no new franchises for Nintendo, responding by saying that without new franchises Nintendo is worth crap, but go on to say that the over-saturation of franchise use like Mario also contributed to the apparent death of the console.

Not only that, your counterpoints have been destroyed time and time again. You claim the same damned thing over, and over, and over.

"The Wii sucks there's too much Mario, not enough new franchises. Nintendo will fail. Oh btw Sony has these franchises."
"You do realize that those are not owned by Sony, and Nintendo is working on games, it just takes time to turn a new series into a franchise. And what about these franchises?"
"But the franchises you mentioned are old and not new, so Nintendo will fail. And Sony does have new franchises."

You see how fruitless your thread is getting? You're just repeating the same argument for the thought that maybe people only see your way.



I think I've also talked about your first post about Nintendo's jump towards the handheld market. If you take a look at what people are using, iPhones, iPads, tablets and smart phones with apps and games, you might notice the trend in entertainment is to go portable. Society, at least the higher developed, are more mobile. Sure a console is a great pastime but in the long run, you have an entire market out there waiting to be sold to. 

But the thing is Nintendo _has_ been selling to that market since the days of the Game boy, and actually the Game Boy has been Nintendo's most successful gaming hardware, so I don't see why they shouldn't give the 3DS some focus. Hell, you can't say they're not going to make a console just because they are focusing on the handheld market because they've been working on it for well over two decades.

If you think simply focusing on the 3DS meant they didn't care about consoles, where were you in 1989? Were you telling everyone that because they made the Game Boy, and thus were focusing on the handheld market, that they were not making a console after the original NES?


----------

